# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ

## nikigirl18

εχω πραγματικα βαρεθει να προσπαθω να ειμαι καπως καλα.Πλεον νιωθω οτι δεν αξιζει τιποτα απ\&#039;οτι κανω και οτι τιποτα δεν εχει νοημα στη ζωη μου.Παντα ειχα διαφορες ασχολιες και ενδιαφεροντα ομως τωρα πια δε με απασχολει τιποτα.Το μονο που κανω ειναι να πιεζω καπως τον ευατο μου για να μην παρατησω τη σχολη(δηλαδη αρχισα να πηγαινω καθημερινα,να διαβαζω κλπ)Ομως ουτε και αυτο σημαινει κατι για μενα.Οι δικοι μου με κατηγορουν οτι δεν ενδιαφερομαι για τιποτα χωρις ομως να καταλαβαινουν το παραμικρο για μενα.Δεν αντεχω αλλο,κουραστηκα να προσπαθω,δεν ξερω καν αν αξιζει να προσπαθω.Sorry αν σας κουρασα.. :Frown:

----------


## arktos

Nikigirl18, γεια! Απλά σκέψου πως πολλοί υποφέρουμε από κατάθλιψη. Εσύ τουλάχιστον πηγαίνεις στη σχολή σου. Ενώ εγώ έχω να πάω στη δουλειά μου σχεδόν 3 μήνες. Μήπως τελικά να κανονίσουμε καμιά συνάντηση? Μαζευτήκαμε πολλοί. Αλλά εδώ δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να μιλήσουμε στο chat room!!!

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

> _Originally posted by nikigirl18_
> εχω πραγματικα βαρεθει να προσπαθω να ειμαι καπως καλα...


Αγαπητή μου φίλη Νίκη...η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ναι μεν καταβάλεις μια προσπάθεια ( ίσως όχι παντα συνειδητά...αλλά ενα τμήμα πιο κρυφό του εγώ σου) αλλά όχι για να είσαι καλά...αλλά μάλλον για να μη νιώθεις καλά.Και θα σου εξηγήσω αμέσως τι εννοώ ...για να μην παρεξηγηθώ κιόλας.Αυτό που χρειάζεται να καταβάλουμε ενεργητική προσπάθεια για να γίνει...είναι συνήθως κάτι που κοντράρεται με μια κατάσταση που υπάρχει αυθόρμητα ως φυσικό φαινόμενο.ΠΧ...για να σηκώσουμε ένα βάρος καταβάλουμε μια προσπάθεια...αφού πάμε να κοντραριστούμε με τον νόμο της βαρύτητας που θέλει τα βάρη να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην επιφάνεια της γής.
Εσύ....σαν φυσική (βιολογική) οντότητα...είσαι ένα έξυπνο κορίτσι,με ευαισθησίες...προορισμένο να εκφράσει τα ταλέντα του,να αγαπήσει και να αγαπηθεί.Όσες φορές σε είδα στο chatroom...ήσουν έτοιμη να δώσει πολύτιμες συμβουλές στον καθένα..κι όπως σου έχω ξαναπεί ...μου δίνεις την αίσθηση μιας χαρισματικής ψυχολόγου...ακριβώς επειδή εσύ βιώνεις και την αντίπερα όχθη...αυτήν δηλαδή του ανθρώπου που προσέρχεται στον ψυχολόγο.Έχοντας λοιπόν όλο αυτό το πολύτιμο φορτίο μέσα σου...για το μόνο που δε θα χρειάζονταν να καταβάλεις προσπάθεια θα ήταν το να νιώθεις καλά...μιας και στην θέα ενός τόσο όμορφου εαυτού...το να νιώθεις καλά θα ήταν απλώς μια φυσική συνέπεια.Για κάποιους λόγους όμως (είτε βιολογικούς σε επίπεδο νευροδιαβιβαστών,είτε ψυχολογικούς σε επίπεδο κάποιας άμυνας) ο οργανισμός σου καταβάλει προσπάθεια στο να μην νιώθεις καλά,στο να σου κρύβει απ τα μάτια σου όλα αυτά που διαθέτεις και που θα μπορούσαν να σε κάνουν τρισευτυχισμένη.....και όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια που καταβάλει ο οργανισμός σου...σου τρώει πολύτιμη ενέργεια και σε κάνει να βαριέσαι.
Μιλώντας όμως μαζί σου...κι εγώ και είμαι σίγουρος και πολλοί άλλοι....νιώθουμε απο καλά εώς καλύτερα και ειλικρινά λυπάμαι πολύ που δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα να καταλάβεις πόσο όμορφος άνθρωπος είσαι Νίκη...και πόσο πολύ αξίζεις.Ίσως τελικά ακόμα και αυτή η μη κατανόηση απο πλευράς σου..να στοχεύει στο να γίνεις ακόμα καλύτερη.

----------


## nikigirl18

Arktos το chat εδω κ καποιες βδομαδες εχει αρχισει κ λειτουργει και πραγματικα βοηθαει πολυ.Κυριως μετα τις 10-11 το βραδυ ολο και καποιος ειναι μεσα.
Λογοψυχε σ\&#039;ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια!!

----------


## alex30

Νίκη μου όταν είμαι πεσμένος ψυχολογικά προσπαθώ να κάνω κάτι. Αν δε μπορώ να βγω από το σπίτι φροντίζω να βρω δουλειές να κάνω μέσα σε αυτό. Θα συμμαζέψω το δωμάτιό μου, θα διαβάσω κάτι ευχάριστο, θα καθαρίσω. Αν μπορώ να βγω από το σπίτι θα περπατήσω. Το περπάτημα βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στη βελτίωση της διάθεσης. Εκτός αυτού σε φέρνει σε επαφή και με άλλο κόσμο. Αυτά τα κάνω για να είναι απασχολημένο το μυαλό μου αφενός και να μην σκέφτομαι ότι είμαι πεσμένος και γίνομαι χειρότερα αφετέρου. Ύστερα όταν κάνεις κάτι έρχεται και η ευχαρίστηση ότι έτσι προσφέρεις στον εαυτό σου. Αυτό σιγά σιγά σε ανεβάζει ψυχολογικά. Όταν προσφέρεις στον εαυτό σου αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα. Χρειάζεται υπομονή και προσπάθεια και μικρά σταθερά βήματα. Επίσης να σκέφτεσαι αισιόδοξα και να κοιτάς μακριά. Μην σκέφτεσαι πως είσαι αλλά πως θα ήθελες να ήσουν και προσανατολίσου προς τα εκεί. Βάλε στόχους που να μπορείς να εκπληρώσεις. Όταν κάνεις κάτι να επιβραβεύεις τον εαυτό σου για αυτό που κάνεις ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για κάτι μικρό. Δες το σαν ένα ακόμη βήμα προς τα εμπρός. Μην λες «σιγά τι έκανα;». Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ας πούμε μειώνεις την αξία της προσπάθειά σου. Θα ήταν καλύτερα αν δεν το έκανες καθόλου; Και τέλος πες μέσα σου «θέλω να περάσω καλύτερα, να βελτιώσω τη ζωή μου και θα το κάνω». Πίστεψέ το και επιδίωξέ το. 
Φιλάκια Πολλά
Αλέξης

----------


## anwnimi

Νίκη μου είσαι όντως ένας πολύ όμορφος άνθρωπος...
Που προσπαθεί πάντα να συμβουλέψει τους άλλους, συμπάσχει μαζί τους, έχει πάντα ένα καλό λόγο να πει... Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ομορφιά ψυχής από αυτό;

Όσο σε χρειαζόμαστε εμείς, άλλο τόσο και πολύ περισσότερο σε χρειάζεται ο εαυτός σου...Να νιώσει την ομορφιά της ψυχής σου, να γαληνέψει επιτέλους...Γιατί όμως;

Τι έχει συμβεί και δε σ\&#039; αφήνει να απολαύσεις τη ζωή; Τι νιώθεις ότι σου λείπει πραγματικά; Τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να νιώθεις ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα σε τίποτα;

Προσπάθησε να απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα και κάπου εκεί θα βρεθεί και η χαρά ξανά...Πίστεψε σε εσένα, δε χρειάζεται τίποτα άλλο απ\&#039;το να αγαπήσεις λίγο τον εαυτό σου. Και όταν αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου θα δεις, θα σ\&#039; αγαπήσουν και οι άλλοι. 

Ήδη σε έχουν αγαπήσει! :Smile:

----------


## Στέλλα

Νικάκι,δεν είναι λίγο αυτό,που κάνεις,μπορεί να μη βρίσκεις νόημα,επειδή δεν είσαι σε καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση,αλλά δεν είναι έτσι. Έχεις γύρω στους 2 μήνες φοιτήτρια και όσον αφορά τη σχολή δε μπορείς να κάνεις και περισσότερα. Είσαι και σε μια ηλικία,που αλλάζεις,ενηλικιώθηκες και ίσως θες να κάνεις και καινουρια πραγματα,είσαι σε ένα μεταβατικό σταδιο. Γι αυτό μπορεί να μη σε γεμίζουν όλα,όσα έκανες. Θα δεις αλλάγες πολλές στον εαυτό σου,όσο περνάει ο καιρός. Είναι ωραία χρόνια αυτά,εκμεταλλεύσου τα. Βέβαια η κατάθλιψη,αν όντως έχεις,μπορεί να θέλει και βοήθεια ειδικού. Συμφωνώ με την ανωνυμη,το πιστεύω και ίσως να το έχω γράψει κιόλας,ότι αν αγαπάμε σωστά τον εαυτό μας,θα μας αγαπήσουν και οι άλλοι. Φιλάκια

----------


## nikigirl18

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.Πραγματικα δεν μπορω να με καταλαβω,ενω ξερω οτι εφοσον δεν ειμαι κ πολυ καλα ειναι φυσιολογικο να μην μπορω να κανω ολα οσα εκανα,ομως παρ\&#039;ολα αυτα εγω συνεχιζω να μειωνω την καθε μου προσπαθεια.Δεν ξερω,μερα με τη μερα γινομαι ακομα πιο απαισιοδοξη και οσο και αν καταλαβαινω το πως λειτουργει καποιος οταν ειναι σε μια τετοια κατασταση,δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα για να το αλλαξω.Νιωθω δηλαδη πλεον οτι δεν μπορω να ελενξω τιποτα στη ζωη μου και αυτο με κανει να αισθανομαι ακομα χειροτερα.Βεβαια ειναι στιγμες που πιστευω οτι μπορω να τα αλλαξω ολα αυτα και να συνεχισω κανονικα τη ζωη μου,ομως αυτο διαρκει πολυ λιγο και μετα επανερχομαι στα ιδια..

----------


## PERDIKA

Καλησπέρα!
Δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος απλά μπήκα στη σελίδα σας για να βοηθηθώ μιας και τελευταία δεν αισθάνομαι καλά. Είχα ερωτική απογοήτευση και μελαγχόλησα. Και πραγματικά η απάντηση του LOGOPSYXOY, μου έκανε ένα κλικ.! Αφού μπορώ άμα το προσπαθήσω να γελάσω και να αισθανθώ καλύτερα, γιατί θέλω να είμαι κλαψιάρα και στεναχωρημένη? Μήπως αυτό θα κάνει τον πρώην να με ξαναθέλει , ή θα γυρίσει? Νομίζω ότι έτσι πρέπει να είμαι? Δεν ξέρω. Απλά μου άρεσε αυτό στην απάντηση του LOGOSPYXOY: «η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ναι μεν καταβάλεις μια προσπάθεια ( ίσως όχι παντα συνειδητά...αλλά ενα τμήμα πιο κρυφό του εγώ σου) αλλά όχι για να είσαι καλά...αλλά μάλλον για να μη νιώθεις καλά.Και θα σου εξηγήσω αμέσως τι εννοώ ...για να μην παρεξηγηθώ κιόλας.Αυτό που χρειάζεται να καταβάλουμε ενεργητική προσπάθεια για να γίνει...είναι συνήθως κάτι που κοντράρεται με μια κατάσταση που υπάρχει αυθόρμητα ως φυσικό φαινόμενο.ΠΧ...για να σηκώσουμε ένα βάρος καταβάλουμε μια προσπάθεια...αφού πάμε να κοντραριστούμε με τον νόμο της βαρύτητας που θέλει τα βάρη να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην επιφάνεια της γής 
Θα το έχω στο μυαλό μου! Να είστε καλά!

----------


## nikigirl18

PERDIKA πραγματι ενω αρκετες φορες οταν δεν ειμαστε καλα μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για να το αλλαξουμε αυτο,συνηθως δεν κανουμε τιποτα με αποτελεσμα να γινομαστε ακομα χειροτερα.Εγω πιστευω οτι αν προσπαθουσα λιγο παραπανω ισως μπορουσα να αλλαξω το πως αισθανομαι τωρα.Ομως πλεον ισως με εχω πεισει τοσο πολυ γι\&#039;αυτα που ανεφερα πιο πανω που προς το παρον νιωθω οτι δεν εχω τη δυναμη να αλλαξω τιποτα και οτι ειναι αργα(και ειμαι μονο 18 χρονων και σκεφτομαι αυτα).Ελπιζω οτι δε θα φτασω στο σημειο να σκεφτομαι ακομα πιο αρνητικα και οτι καποια στιγμη θα αλλαξω γνωμη για οσα λεω τωρα και θα ειμαι οπως πριν.PERDIKA αν θελεις κανε ενα ποστ και πες μας το τι ακριβως σου συμβαινει και δεν εισαι καλα για να μπορεσουμε ισως να σε βοηθησουμε καπως.φιλακια σε ολους!

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

Τόσο στην φίλη ΠΕΡΔΙΚΑ όσο και στη φίλη ΝΙΚΗ...θέλω να αναφέρω ότι άσχετα απ την φύση του προβλήματος μας (είτε καθαρά χημική είναι αυτή...πχ πρόβλημα στους νευροδιαβιβαστές μας..είτε καθαρά ψυχολογική ) τελικά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ο νούς μας να περιχαρακώνεται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο σκέψης...σε μια συγκεκριμένη δομή σκέψης ...η οποία τελικά αναπαράγει και συντηρεί την διάθεση μας.Συζητώντας εδώ...φυσικά δεν κάνουμε ούτε ψυχανάλυση...ούτε ψυχοθεραπεία....και δεν μπορούν και δεν πρέπει να γίνονται αυτά μέσα απο ένα φόρουμ ή ενα chatroom.Αυτό όμως που μπορούμε να κάνουμε εδώ...είναι να κλωνίσουμε (όσο είναι δυνατόν να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο) αυτήν τη δομή σκέψης που φαίνεται να έχει άμεση σύνδεση με τα βαθύτερα αίτια της κατάστασης που περνάμε και παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο και στην διατήρηση και συνέχιση αυτής της κατάστασης.
Μπορεί να νιώθουμε χάλια....να βρίσκεται το συναίσθημα μας στραπατσαρισμένο...όμως πίσω απο όλα αυτά υπάρχει και ένα συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο σκέψης (πχ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΙΚΑΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...κτλ) και άρα ένας καθαρά νοητικός ιστός.Αυτόν τον ιστό ας προσπαθήσουμε (όσο μπορούμε) να πλήξουμε....με την ίδια μας την σκέψη....

----------


## PERDIKA

Αγαπητέ logopshixe, αλήθεια απολαμβάνω πολύ τις απαντήσεις σου. Η σκέψη σου είναι αρκετά συγκροτημένη και θαρρώ τα λόγια σου προσεχτικά διαλεγμένα. Αυτό όμως το «μάθε τον εαυτό σου», «αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου», «έλεγξε την σκέψη σου» δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμα και είμαι ήδη 29! Μήπως είμαι τεμπέλα και δεν προσπαθώ αρκετα?

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

> _Originally posted by PERDIKA_
> Αγαπητέ logopshixe, αλήθεια απολαμβάνω πολύ τις απαντήσεις σου. Η σκέψη σου είναι αρκετά συγκροτημένη και θαρρώ τα λόγια σου προσεχτικά διαλεγμένα. Αυτό όμως το «μάθε τον εαυτό σου», «αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου», «έλεγξε την σκέψη σου» δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμα και είμαι ήδη 29! Μήπως είμαι τεμπέλα και δεν προσπαθώ αρκετα?


Φίλη Πέρδικα....αν απολαμβάνεις μια φορά τις απαντήσεις μου...θα πρέπει να απολαμβάνεις 1000 φορές τα θέματα που προκαλούν αυτές τις απαντήσεις...γιατί χωρίς αυτά δεν θα υπήρχαν οι απαντήσεις...Για να είμαι ειλικρινής κι εγώ δεν πολυχωνεύω όλες αυτές τις κατευθυντήριες εντολές...αφ ενός γιατί είναι σε προστακτική (μάθε,αγάπησε,έλενξε..) κι αφ ετέρου γιατί παρουσιάζουν μια διαδικασία που έχει δια βίου διάρκεια..ως κάτι το τετελεσμένο (μάθε....θαρρείς πως ο εαυτός είναι κάτι στατικό και μαθαίνεται σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου).Στην πραγματικότητα....αυτό που ισχύει είναι κι εδώ το γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος.....μιας και ο εαυτός μας είναι μια συνεχώς εξελισσόμενη μονάδα και καθημερινά έχουμε πολλά καινούρια να μάθουμε γι αυτόν.Όμως...ακόμα και να μπορούσαμε να τον γνωρίσουμε μέσα σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου...δεν θα είχε καμμιά πρακτική αξία αυτή η γνώση αν δεν την αξιοποιούσαμε και πρακτικά...κι αυτό είναι στο οποίο πρέπει να εστιαστούμε αν θέλουμε να δούμε κάποια αποτελέσματα.Αυτά που ήδη γνωρίζεις για σένα..τα έχεις αξιοποιήσει πρακτικά για να πετύχεις αυτά που επιθυμείς...?Την αγάπη που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου....πως την αποδεικνύεις έμπρακτα..? Ελέγχοντας τη σκέψη σου...καταφέρνεις να ελένξεις και τη δράση σου..?Η σπουδή του εαυτού μας τελιώνει την ημέρα που αφήνουμε την τελευταία μας πνοή....η εφαρμογή όμως του εαυτού μας καθημερινά \&quot;τρέχει\&quot;...και αυτή είναι τελικά που εγγυάται και την αυτογνωσία μας.ʼν βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας φιλολογικά...και την αυτογνωσία την θεωρούμε ένα ακόμα θέμα προς συζήτηση με τον πρωινό καφέ μας....τότε μην περιμένουμε κανένα επιπλέον όφελος.

----------


## PERDIKA

Ναι,δίκαιο έχεις LOGOPSΥHE. Αχ, πόσο με ηρεμείς και ούτε καν σε ξέρω. Νομίζω ότι χανομαι όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην ζωή μου,΄(Π.Χ. μια ερωτική απόρριψη/ τα θέματα της δουλειάς τα χειρίζομαι μια χαρά.Τα αισθηματικά είναι που με τσακίζουν.) και βυθίζομαι σε ατελείωτες τύψεις για λάθη που νομίζω ότι έκανα, ή γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα πως δεν θα μπορούσε να προχωρήσει μια κατάσταση, ή γιατί δεν έιμαι δυνατή τώρα να ξεπεράσω γρήγορα την εικόνα του πρώην φίλου μου με την καινούργια του κοπέλα. 
Πρέπει όπως λές και εσύ, \&quot;να βάλω τα δυο μου χέρια κάτω και να σηκωθώ\&quot; Μπορώ! Μήπως μαζοχιστικά μ\&#039;αρέσει να λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου?Αϊ σιχτιρ! Είχα πάει και σε μια ψυχολόγο και έιχα κάνει γύρω στις 10 επισκέψεις παλιά. Θα ήθελα να ξαναπάω τώρα. Θα ήθελα να πάω και σε ομάδα. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχουν?

----------


## nikigirl18

Οσο χαλια και αν αισθανομαστε καποιες φορες,ισως ειναι καλυτερο να ψαξουμε να βρουμε πραγματα που μας κανουν να νιωθουμε καλυτερα.Αν πουμε να ψαξουμε τα πραγματα που μας ριχνουν ψυχολογικα τοτε σιγουρα θα βρουμε παρα πολλα.Ομως το σημαντικο ειναι να κοιταξουμε για ολα αυτα που μας κανουν να ειμαστε χαρουμενοι.Οσο κ αν εχουμε την εντυπωση οτι υπερισχυουν τα δυσαρεστα,παντου μπορει να κρυβονται πραγματα που θα μας εκαναν ευτυχισμενους,πολυ απλα και ισως και ασημαντα.Ομως δεν πρεπει να τα αγνοουμε καιι να μενουμε μονο στα αρνητικα!Ολα θα φτιαξουν!φιλακια!

----------


## LOGOPSYXOS

> _Originally posted by PERDIKA_
> Ναι,δίκαιο έχεις LOGOPSΥHE. Αχ, πόσο με ηρεμείς και ούτε καν σε ξέρω. Νομίζω ότι χανομαι όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά στην ζωή μου,΄(Π.Χ. μια ερωτική απόρριψη/ τα θέματα της δουλειάς τα χειρίζομαι μια χαρά.Τα αισθηματικά είναι που με τσακίζουν.) και βυθίζομαι σε ατελείωτες τύψεις για λάθη που νομίζω ότι έκανα, ή γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα πως δεν θα μπορούσε να προχωρήσει μια κατάσταση, ή γιατί δεν έιμαι δυνατή τώρα να ξεπεράσω γρήγορα την εικόνα του πρώην φίλου μου με την καινούργια του κοπέλα. 
> Πρέπει όπως λές και εσύ, \&quot;να βάλω τα δυο μου χέρια κάτω και να σηκωθώ\&quot; Μπορώ! Μήπως μαζοχιστικά μ\&#039;αρέσει να λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου?Αϊ σιχτιρ! Είχα πάει και σε μια ψυχολόγο και έιχα κάνει γύρω στις 10 επισκέψεις παλιά. Θα ήθελα να ξαναπάω τώρα. Θα ήθελα να πάω και σε ομάδα. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχουν?


Αγαπητή ΠΕΡΔΙΚΑ....δεν σε ηρεμώ εγώ....αλλά εσύ ηρεμείς τον εαυτό σου πιθανόν γιατί διαβάζοντας κάποια πράγματα που γράφω εγώ ή κάποιοι άλλοι συντονίζεσαι με τις σκέψεις-ηρεμιστικά που υπάρχουν ήδη μέσα σου.Όπως έχω γράψει και προηγούμενως...άσχετα απ την βιοχημεία ή την ψυχοδυναμική της κατάστασης που περνάμε....υπάρχει και ένας νοητικός ιστός (σκέψεις) που συντηρούν αυτήν την κατάσταση και εξασφαλίζουν έτσι το μέλλον της μέσα μας.Ίχνη αυτής της μορφής σκέψεων συναντά κανείς και σε αυτά που γράφεις σε αυτήν την παράγραφο....\&quot;...νομίζω ότι χάνομαι...,ή γιατί δεν το καταλάβαινα....ή γιατί δεν είμαι δυνατή...\&quot;.Πίσω απο όλες αυτές τις εκφράσεις...αυτό που ουσιαστικά παραδέχεσαι (και αναμασάς) είναι ότι είσαι ανήμπορη....οπότε λογικό είναι η διαταγή αυτή να εκτελείται πλήρως απ το νευρικό σου σύστημα....και να σε ρίχνει ακόμα περισσότερο.
Για κάποιους λόγους χαλάσατε τη σχέση σας...ΟΚ...αυτό συμβαίνει καθημερινά σε πολύ κόσμο....και σίγουρα η απώλεια μιας σχέσης μας χαλάει για λίγο καιρό τη διάθεση....ουσιαστικά μέχρι να συνηθίσουμε τη νέα κατάσταση που περιλαμβάνει απευθείας επανασύνδεση με τον εαυτό μας..και επέκταση σε νέες γνωριμίες.Για κάποιους λόγους (που με τους ψυχολόγους μπορείς να τους διερευνήσεις) αποφεύγεις την απευθείας επανασύνδεση με τον εαυτό σου (όπως φαίνεται) , αρνείσαι να προσφέρεις εσύ προσοχή και ευτυχία στον εαυτό σου...και κολλάς στη σχέση σου με τον πρώην...που τώρα μόνο πόνο σου προσφέρει.Είναι σαν να λές μέσα σου \&quot;ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ\&quot;.Αφού λοιπόν ο προσανατολισμός σου είναι αυτού του είδους το αυτομαστίγωμα...λογικό είναι να νιώθεις κάτι σαν αδυναμία,σαν να χάνεσαι κτλ.Όταν μας μαστιγώνουνε....δεν μπορεί να διατηρούμε τις αισθήσεις μας ...ακριβώς για να μειωθεί η αίσθηση του πόνου.

----------


## nikigirl18

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το πως μπορει να αλλαζει ετσι η διαθεση μου απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη.Τη μια στιγμη μπορει να ειμαι μια χαρα και μες στην αισιοδοξια και μετα απο δυο λεπτα(χωρις να εχει συμβει κατι)να ειμαι χαλια.Απο παντα ημουν καπως κυκλοθυμικη ομως πλεον εχει παραγινει αυτη η κατασταση.ΕΙναι τοσο αντιθετικα αυτα που αισθανομαι και που σκεφτομαι που φτανω σε σημειο να μην μπορω να καταλαβω ουτε τι θελω,ουτε τιποτα.Και το θεμα ειναι οτι και να αλλαξει για λιγο αυτο,η αλλαγη κραταει πολυ λιγο και επανερχομαι στην ιδια κατασταση.δε μπορω να βρω ακρη πια στο τι συμβαινει..

----------


## anwnimi

Νίκη ,
ίσως να είναι η νέα ζωή που ζεις που σε κάνει να νιώθεις έξω από τα νερά σου...
Το σχολείο τελείωσε, είσαι σε ένα καινούριο περιβάλλον, με άγνωστους αρχικά ανθρώπους, τα μαθήματα μπορεί να είναι ακαταλαβίστικα, όλα σου φαίνονται ξένα και οι επικείμενες εργασίες προς παράδοση μπορεί να φαίνονται βουνό! (προσωπική εμπειρία... :Smile:  Επίσης, όπως έχεις πει, άτομα που ήταν φίλοι σου τόσο καιρό να τους βλέπεις τώρα να σε αντιμετωπίζουν παράξενα... 

Μήπως όλα αυτά είναι που σε επηρεάζουν αρνητικά; Θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου πρωτοετή και αντί να το χαρώ στην αρχή ήμουν συνέχεια αγχωμένη και δεν ήξερα τι μου φταίει...Η σχολή, οι άνθρωποι, όλα! Ένα βάρος με ακολουθούσε παντού! Αν όμως δεν είχα περάσει και έμενα πίσω τότε θα καταλάβαινα την αξία!

Η φάση του πρωτοετούς για πολλούς είναι δύσκολη και αυτό είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Μετά όμως πρέπει σιγά σιγά να φύγουμε από τη φάση αυτή είτε ανεπαίσθητα είτε σπρώχνοντας όσο μπορούμε κι εμείς. Γνώρισε καινούριους ανθρώπους. Στην αρχή μπορεί να σου φαίνονται ότι δεν έχετε κοινά, ειδικά αν είσαι εσωστρεφής όπως εγώ. Πόσες φορές είπα όχι σε συμφοιτητές επειδή προτιμούσα να δω για πολλοστή φορά παλιές παρέες. Σίγουρα δε θα έβλαπτε να βγαίνω και μαζί τους, δε θα παραμελούσα τις παλιές μου φίλες.
Ευτυχώς μετά το κατάλαβα και τελικά κατέληξα να γνωρίσω την καλύτερη μου φίλη εκεί. Που ποτέ δε σταματήσαμε να κρατάμε επαφή. 
Δεν ξέρεις τι σου επιφυλάσσει η νέα σου ζωή! Θα δεις σιγά σιγά θα προσαρμοστείς και όλα θα κυλήσουν πολύ πιο φυσιολογικά...

----------


## nikigirl18

Εδω και μια βδομαδα περιπου μ\&#039;εχει ξαναπιασει καταθλιψη κ ειμαι χαλια.Δεν αντεχω τη ζωη μου,δεν εχω κουραγιο για τιποτα,θελω ολη μερα να κοιμαμαι να μη σκεφτομαι,ουτε να διαβασω μπορω,ουτε τιποτα.Συνεχεια προσποιουμαι οτι ειμαι καλα ομως νιωθω οτι τιποτα δεν μ\&#039;ευχαριστει.Ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να το αφηνω να με παιρνει τοσο απο κατω,ομως δεν μπορω να κανω κατι για να αλλαξω την κατασταση κ αυτο με κανει να αισθανομαι αχρηστη.Εχω βαρεθει να κλαιω,ειμαι τοσο χαλια και ολοι οι γυρω μου με εχουνε γραμμενη..Ακομα και το να βγω λιγο εξω το θεωρω πολυ δυσκολο..
Σε ψυχολογο ακομα περιμενω να μου κλεισουν ραντεβου,ελπιζω τουλαχιστον οταν παω να βελτιωθει λιγο η κατασταση.

----------


## kelly_psy

nickgirl, τι είναι αθτό που σε κάνει να νιώθεις έτσι;
Αν πραγματικά έχεις ανάγκη να δεις έναν Ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν ψάχνεις κάποιον που να έχει περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο ώστε να σε δεχτεί; Αλήθεια, σε ποια περιοχή ψάχνεις Ψυχολόγο;

----------


## nikigirl18

Εκει που ειχα παει για ψυχολογο ηξερα απο την αρχη οτι παει με σειρα προτεραιοτητας,οποτε υπαρχει αρκετη αναμονη..
Τωρα θα δω μαλλον τελικα θα αρχισω να ψαχνω και αλλου..

----------


## kitty

Eυχομαι Nίκη να βρείς έναν καλό ψυχολόγο με τον οποίο θα μπορέσετε να αναπτύξετε μια σχέση εμπιστοσύνης και θα μπορέσει να απαλύνει τις πληγούλες που έχεις στην ψυχή σου!ευχομαι να μπορέσεις να βρεις τον δρόμο σου για την ευτυχία!αυτόν δεν ψάχνουμε άλλωστε όλοι μας?όλα θα πάνε καλά!μην ανησυχείς!μας βλέπει κάποιος από πάνω και μας δείχνει τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να βάλουμε την αγάπη μέσα στην καρδιά μας!το πιστεύω αυτό!θα δεις που μια μέρα θα γελάς γεμάτη από αληθινα συναισθήματα και μια γεμάτη καρδιά!μην φοβάσαι τίποτα!τα πάντα μας οδηγούν στην ομορφιά και στην ευτυχία! με πολλή αγάπη kitty

----------


## raphsssodos

When everybody\&#039;s in and you\&#039;re left out 
And you feel you\&#039;re drowning in the shadow of a doubt 
Everyone\&#039;s a miracle in their own way 
Just listen to yourself, not what other people say 

When it\&#039;s seems you\&#039;re lost, alone and feeling down 
Remember everybody\&#039;s different; just take a look around 

Welcome to wherever you are 
This is your life; you made it this far 
Welcome, you got to believe 
Right here, right now 
You\&#039;re exactly where you\&#039;re supposed to be 

Be who you want to be 
Be who you are 
Everyone\&#039;s a hero 
Everyone\&#039;s a star 

When you want to give up and your heart\&#039;s about to break 
Remember that you\&#039;re perfect; God makes no mistakes 

Welcome to wherever you are 
This is your life; you made it this far 
Welcome, you got to believe 
Right here, right now 
You\&#039;re exactly where you\&#039;re supposed to be 
And I say welcome 
I say welcome 
Welcome 


Οι Bon Jovi τραγουδούν για σένα... :Cool: 
Αξίζει τον κόπο να συνεχίζεις την προσπάθεια...Καλή σου τύχη λοιπόν στο δικό σου ταξίδι... :Smile:

----------


## Στέλλα

Νικάκι, 
καλά κάνεις και σκέφτεσαι να κοιτάξεις και αλλού, αφού νιώθεις, ότι χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια. Καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, τί περνάς και ξέρω, ότι είναι δύσκολη περίοδος, όμως θα περάσει, γιατί έχεις κουράγιο και θέληση. Μην αισθάνεσαι άσχημα, αν θες να κοιμάσαι, μπορεί να το χρειάζεσαι. Η ψυχολογική κούραση φέρνει και σωματική. Να μην είσαι σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου, αν υποτίθεται δεν κάνεις αυτά, που έκανες παλιά. Όταν ξαναβρείς τη δύναμη σου, θα τα καταφέρνεις πάλι εξίσου καλά.
Αισθάνεσαι μοναξιά και πιστεύεις, ότι δε σε καταλαβαίνουν και μπορεί να είναι έτσι, αν δεν περνούν το ίδιο, αλλά είναι διαφορετικό, από το ότι σε έχουν γραμμένη.
Συμφωνώ με την anwnimi και έχουμε ξαναπεί, ότι η περίοδος, που βρίσκεσαι, είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, γιατί ανακαλύπτεις τον εαυτό σου και αλλάζεις.
Μη το βάζεις κατω, όλοι έχουμε τις δυσκολίες μας. Όλα θα πάνε καλα! Και ξέρεις, ότι αν χρειαστείς κάτι... :Wink: 
Πολλά φιλάκια!

----------


## coma

γεια σου Νικηgirl18!!!!

προσπάθησε προσπαθησε θέλει πολλή δύναμη και θέληση να λες από μέσα σου θα σε νικήσω 
μέχρι ο ήλιος να ζεστανει την καρδιά και το σώμα μου 
διέλυσε τις αρνητικές σκέψεις /κάνε τα πράγματα που σου αρέσουν 
πίστευε σε σένα /
έλπιζε 

να σκέφτεσαι θετικά να χαμογελάς και ο κόσμος θα χαμογελάσει μαζί σου.

πήγαινε σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο 


πολλά φιλάκια ,όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια αισθανόμουν πολύ χάλια -δεν μου άρεσαν οι συμφοιτητές μου μισούσα τους καθηγητές την πόλη τις παραδόσεις όλα μου φαίνονταν άσχημα. όταν πριν λίγα χρόνια επισκέφτηκα ξανά την πόλη των φοιτητικών μου χρόνων είδα πόσο λάθος είχα κάνει -ήταν μια πολύ όμορφη πόλη, αλλά λόγω της κατάθλιψης δεν έβλεπα τίποτα όμορφο γύρω μου.

----------


## raphsssodos

hey coma από ότι βλέπω ξεπέρασες τα κάτω...Χαίρομαι!! :Smile:

----------


## nikigirl18

Πρωτα απόλα σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας..ειναι σημαντικα για μενα αυτά που μου λετε..Δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι δυστυχως στο πως αισθανομαι και καποια προβληματα που υπαρχουν και αφορουν καποιο προσωπο της οικογενειας μου με κανουν να μην μπορω να ξεφυγω σχεδον καθολου απολη αυτή την απαισιοδοξια και την καταθλιψη.
Από μικρη συνηθιζα να καταπατω κατά καποιο τροπο τις δικες μου αναγκες και επιθυμιες για να μη στεναχορω τους γυρω μου..Επισης ημουν και ειμαι τελειομανης,δηλαδη θελω ότι αναλαμβανω να γινεται τελεια και να τα βγαζω περα μονη μου..Με όλα αυτά πιεζα πολύ τον ευατο μου να καταφερει να ανταποκριθει σε καταστασεις ,χωρις όμως να κοιταω λιγο και εμενα και δινοντας μεγαλη αξια σε ανθρωπους που δεν επρεπε..Ετσι λοιπον τωρα εξαιτιας του ότι ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα δεν μπορω να ανταπεξελθω σχεδον σε τιποτα(εδώ μου είναι δυσκολο να σηκωθω απτο κρεβατι)οποτε η ζωη μου είναι σαν να εχει μπει σε έναν φαυλο κυκλο..Καθε μερα σκεφτομαι ότι παλιοτερα εκανα πολύ περισσοτερα πραγματα και τα καταφερνα μια χαρα και τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω τίποτα,με αποτελεσμα να με κατηγορω συνεχως για την τωρινη κατασταση,δεν μπορω να δεχτω το πώς νιωθω τωρα,ουτε όμως και να το αλλαξω και ετσι μου ριχνω συνεχως ευθυνες..αυτο με κανει να ειμαι πιο χαλια και παλι από την αρχη..
Θελω πολύ να μπορεσω να ειμαι λιγο αισιοδοξη για το μελλον και να πιστεψω πως ολο αυτό είναι μια προσωρινη κατασταση,όμως δεν μπορω..Βρισκομαι σε μια συνεχης συγχιση,δεν καταλαβαινω το γιατι ειμαι ετσι και γιατι κανω συνεχως δυσαρεστες σκεψεις.Μερικες φορες αισθανομαι ότι βρισκομαι τοσο σε αδιεξοδο που σκεφτομαι μεχρι και την αυτοκτονια,ξεροντας βεβαια ότι αυτό δεν είναι λυση.Καθε μερα αντι για καλυτερα,βλεπω τα παντα να γινονται χειροτερα..Ειμαι ολη την ωρα αφηρημενη σε σημειο να περναω ωρες ολοκληρες να μην κανω τιποτα αλλο παραμονο να σκεφτομαι και να μου ριχνω ευθυνες για τα παντα..
Σας ευχαριστω και παλι και sorry αν σας κουρασα με τα ιδια και τα ιδια..

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν μας κουράσες νίκη :Smile: 
λοιπόν όσον αφορά τις ευθύνες....
δεν φταις εσύ για όλο αυτό που περνάς....
μην το παίρνεις προσωπικά...
η κατάθλιψη είναι ασθένεια....
δεν επιλέγουμε εμείς αν θα την έχουμε.....
αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν θα παλέψεις....
φυσικά και θα παλέψεις....
η κατάθλιψη θέλει να σε σκοτώσει...
όταν είμαστε σε απόγνωση το πρώτα πράγμα που σκεφτόμαστε είναι πως θα βγούμε απ\&#039; το αδιέξοδο...ο θάνατος τότε χτυπάει την πόρτα...δεν συμβαίνει μόνο σε σένα αυτό [συμβαίνει και σε μένα...]
κάθε φορά που έρχεται όμως αυτή η σκέψη φωνάζω ένα μεγάλο ΟΧΙ και αυτό είναι μία μικρή νίκη....όπως φαίνεται αυτό κάνεις και εσύ :Smile: 

δεν ξέρω αν θα σε κάνει να νοιώσεις καλύτερα αυτό αλλά όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις τα περνάω και εγώ κατά περιόδους [είμαι διπολικός :Embarrassment: ] οπότε μη νοιώθεις άσχημα που αισθάνεσαι άσχημα....
οι αρνητικές σκέψεις και όλα είναι απόρροια της κατάθλιψης...

όταν μου πρωτοεμφανίσθηκε ρωτούσα και εγώ γιατί σε μένα, τι και πως αλλά απάντηση δεν βρήκα γιατί πρακτικά δεν υπάρχει....έτσι το αποδέχτηκα και συνέχισα παρακάτω...δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βασανίζεσαι ψάχνοντας μια άκρη που δεν υπάρχει....
έτυχε να είσαι εσύ [έτυχε να είμαι και εγώ] δέξου το και προχώρησε...

μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου...ξέχνα για λίγο το πως είσαι....προσπάθησε να προσαρμοστείς στην κατάθλιψη....προσπάθησε να νοιώθεις άνετα μαζί της...
καμμιά φορά όταν πιέζουμε τα πράγματα πάρα πολύ πετυχαίνουμε τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα...αφέσου στον χρόνο [δεν είναι εύκολο το ξέρω...]
άσε τον εαυτό σου ελεύθερο...με τον καιρό θα αποχωρούν οι αρνητικές σκέψεις [αυτό θέλει δουλειά όμως...]
ώσπου θα νοιώσεις [ξαφνικά και αναπάντεχα...] μια μέρα και πάλι ζωντανή...έτοιμη να πάρεις τη ζωή στα χέρια σου....και θα \&#039;ρθει αυτή η μέρα νίκη θα έρθει σίγουρα :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Νίκη, έχω συνειδητοποιήσει ότι άνθρωποι σαν εμάς που πιστεύουμε ότι μόνο ως τέλειοι είμαστε αποδεκτοί από κάποιους άλλους, απο τους γονείς μας, τους φίλους μας είναι φυσικό και επόμενο κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μας να καταρρέεουμε! Αυτό το κάνει η ίδια η φύση για να μας ταρακουνήσει! Για να μας κάνει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι δεν είμαστε υπεράνθρωποι ούτε ρομπότ. 

Πρέπει να μην είμαστε και πια τόσο σκληροί με τον εαυτό μας, να μάθουμε να τον αγαπάμε και να τον φροντίζουμε όπως άλλωστε φροντίζουμε και αυτούς που αγαπάμε. 

Μην απογοητεύεσαι που έφτασες σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Όντως, μου έχει τύχει να πέφτω σε κατάθλιψη ή απόγνωση, να είμαι όλη τη μέρα στο κρεβάτι, να κοιτάω το ταβάνι και να σκέφτομαι, να σκέφτομαι και να μην καταλαβαίνω πότε βράδιασε. Να έχω μείνει νηστική 20 ώρες και να νιώθω κουρέλι! 

Κάνε μικρά βήματα, κάνε ότι σε ευχαριστεί. Μην αναλαμβάνεις τις υποχρεώσεις αν δεν αισθάνεσαι έτοιμη και μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για αυτό. 

Συνάντησε φίλους, και μόνο από τη φυσική τους παρουσία θα αιστανθείς καλύτερα.

Δεν μας κουράζεις, σε αυτό το forum ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να εξωτερικεύσει τις αγωνίες του και να βρει συμπαράσταση. Είναι 
πολύ ανθρώπινο αυτό...

----------


## nikigirl18

Ενω ξερω οτι υπαρχουν πραγματα που θα μπορουσαν να με κανουν να νιωσω καπως καλυτερα πχ μια βολτα με φιλους κλπ νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα.Δεν μπορω να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι κ οσο και αν καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο μου κανει μεγαλυτερο κακο το μυαλο μου κολλαει στις ιδιες αρνητικες σκεψεις..Ολοι μου λενε οτι εχω αλλαξει πολυ και το βλεπω κ εγω η ιδια αυτο ομως δεν μπορω να ειμαι οπως πριν ουτε να προσποιουμαι πλεον πως ειμαι καλα.Πραγματικα νιωθω οτι βρισκομαι σε αδιεξοδο και πως οτι και να κανω δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα..

----------


## libertine

niki18 , 

μην αγχωνεσαι για τη κατάσταση σου...νοιωθεις άσχημα...είναι ανθρώπινο...
όλοι περνάμε δύσκολες καταστάσεις...και εσύ είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα νικήσεις...
και εγω είμαι σε μια πολλη δύσκολη κατάσταση...προσπαθώ...όπως και εσύ προσπαθείς...και μόνο που ανακοινώνεις και μοιράζεσαι τη κατάσταση που βρίσκεσαι είναι μια μεγάλη προσπαθεια.
είχα πάει σε ψυχολόγο και με βοήθησε πολύ.
Όλα είναι στο μυαλό μας....αν θα δούμε το ποτήρι γεμάτο η αδειο...
είσαι στα καλύτερα σου χρόνια.....μη φοβάσαι....
κάτι που έμαθα απο τις συνεδρίες και θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σου είναι ότι
πολλές φορές σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις επιλέγουμε ,ασυνείδητα ,ακατάλληλα ατομα... άσχημες συνθήκες και γινόμαστε χειρότερα....
ας πούμε εγώ διαλεγα μουσικη πολυ καταθλιπτικη , ανθρωπους κλειστους και δυστροπους...ασχολίες εγκεφαλικες......δηλαδη όλα αυτα μου ετρωγαν οτι μου ειχε απομεινει για να βοηθησω τον ευατο μου....
συνέχεια σκεφτόμουνα και εβρισκα λάθη ,δικα μου λαθη ....
πρόσπαθησε να χτίσεις τη μέρα σου με χαρουμενα πραγματα...ευχαριστα....
απο το πρωι που ξυπνας...μεχρι το βραδυ....πες στον εαυτο σου πως εισαι μωρο και πρεπει να το προσεξεις....και βρες ασχολιες ενεργητικες...οπως το περιπατο που ειπε ο αλεχ .... η χορο η γυμναστικη η μια πολεμικη τεχνη....
θα δεις οταν βρεις το τροπο ....να τα προσπερνας θα ανακουφιστεις και θα εισαι ηρεμη....και δυνατη....και θα μαθεις και να βοηθιεσαι απο τους αλλους...να μη τα κανεις ολα μονη σου....
να χαιρεσαι και να προσεχεις τον ευατο σου....
ολα θα πανε καλα...και οταν μιλησεις με ψυχολογο ....θα δεις ....ολα τα ασχημα θα υποχωρησουν και θα ερθει φρεσκος αερας στη ψυχη σου....
let the sunshine in......

----------


## paparas

> _Originally posted by nikigirl18_
> 
> 
> εγώ είμαι εδώ!
> 
> εχω πραγματικα βαρεθει να προσπαθω να ειμαι καπως καλα.Πλεον νιωθω οτι δεν αξιζει τιποτα απ\&#039;οτι κανω και οτι τιποτα δεν εχει νοημα στη ζωη μου.Παντα ειχα διαφορες ασχολιες και ενδιαφεροντα ομως τωρα πια δε με απασχολει τιποτα.Το μονο που κανω ειναι να πιεζω καπως τον ευατο μου για να μην παρατησω τη σχολη(δηλαδη αρχισα να πηγαινω καθημερινα,να διαβαζω κλπ)Ομως ουτε και αυτο σημαινει κατι για μενα.Οι δικοι μου με κατηγορουν οτι δεν ενδιαφερομαι για τιποτα χωρις ομως να καταλαβαινουν το παραμικρο για μενα.Δεν αντεχω αλλο,κουραστηκα να προσπαθω,δεν ξερω καν αν αξιζει να προσπαθω.Sorry αν σας κουρασα..

----------


## αντωνης25

θελω να σου στειλω μνμ και δεν μπορω!!!πως εισαι?

----------


## nikigirl18

Εδω και μια βδομαδα περιπου ειμαι καπως καλυτερα σε σχεση με πριν,δηλαδη δεν εχω αυτη την πληρη απαισιοδοξια κλπ.Και παλι βεβαια εξακολουθω να αισθανομαι οτι ακομα και τωρα που κανω καποια πραγματα για να ειμαι καλυτερα πχ αρχισα να βγαινω καπως περισσοτερο και να μην μενω συνεχως σπιτι να σκεφτομαι,πιστευω οτι σε λιγο θα ειμαι παλι τα ιδια(δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο).Υπαρχουν κιολας και καποια προβληματα υγειας καποιου δικου μου προσωπου και διαφορα άλλα με αποτελεσμα και να αισθανομαι πολυ ανασφαλης για το τι θα γινει αλλά και μολις παω να ειμαι καπως καλα,κατι να συμβαινει και να ειμαι παλι χαλια.Τουλαχιστον εχω παρει αποφαση οτι δεν πρεπει να περιμενω δια μαγειας να αισθανθω καλυτερα αλλα πρεπει να το παλευω οσο μπορω για να εχω εστω και καποιο προσκαιρο αποτελεσμα.Σας ευχαριστω και παλι!Φιλακια!

----------


## nikigirl18

Επειδη εξακολουθω να ειμαι πολυ χαλια,αποφασισα να απευθυνθω και καπου αλλου για ψυχολογο και τελικα εκλεισα ραντεβου για 7 Μαρτιου..Ισως ετσι να μπουν σε μια σειρα καποια πραγματα γιατι οσο τ\'αφηνω γινονται χειροτερα..

----------


## αντωνης25

δαναη?ακους την δαναη?εχει δικιο σε αυτα που λεει!!!

----------


## nikigirl18

Συμφωνω και εγω Δαναη μου,αλλωστε δεν εμενε και κατι αλλο να κανω.Εχω προσπαθησει πολλες φορες να με πεισω οτι δεν πρεπει να με παιρνει απο κατω και οτι θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα αλλα δεν μπορω.Εχω πεσει τοσο πολυ που μου ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να σκεφτω οτι καποια στιγμη θα τελειωσει ολο αυτο.Θεωρω οτι τιποτα δεν κανω σωστα και οτι δημιουργω προβλημα και στους αλλους με την εννοια οτι στεναχωρω και τους δικους μου ανθρωπους με το να με βλεπουν ετσι..Προσπαθω λιγο να ηρεμησω αλλα συνεχεια γυριζω στα ιδια.. :Frown:

----------


## stefanos

Γεια σου νικη
με λενε στεφανο κ ειμαι κ εγω 18.
Περναω ασχημη φαση σαν εσενα.Πιστευω πως αν μιλησεις με συνομιληκους σου θα ειναι καλυτερα γιατι θα βρεις περισσοτερα κοινα.Οπως και να το κανουμε υπαρχει ενα χασμα γενεων.Θα ηθελα να τα πουμε μεσω τσατ αν θελεις.
στειλε μου το ιμειλ σου.προσπαθησα μεσω U2U να στειλω,δεν γινοταν.Εγω τελευταια συνομιλω με ενα παιδι στην ηλικια μου με παρομοια προβληματα και με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ οπως δε θα μπορουσει ενας 30χρονος οσο καλοπροαιρετος και αν ειναι ουτε και καποιος ψυχολογος που κυριως θα σε βοηθησει να εντοπισεις το προβλημα σου,αλλα να το λυσεις...Οταν διαπιστωσεις ποσα πραγματα μπορεις να κανεις τωρα που εισαι 18 δε θα εχεις καταθλιψη για οσα δεν κανεις αλλα αγωνια να κανεις οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις..Δεν εχω σκοπο να σε ενθαρρυνω..Απλα θελω να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και βιωματα..

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by stefanos_
> Εγω τελευταια συνομιλω με ενα παιδι στην ηλικια μου με παρομοια προβληματα και με εχει βοηθησει παρα πολυ οπως δε θα μπορουσει ενας 30χρονος οσο καλοπροαιρετος και αν ειναι ουτε και καποιος ψυχολογος που κυριως θα σε βοηθησει να εντοπισεις το προβλημα σου,αλλα να το λυσεις...Οταν διαπιστωσεις ποσα πραγματα μπορεις να κανεις τωρα που εισαι 18 δε θα εχεις καταθλιψη για οσα δεν κανεις αλλα αγωνια να κανεις οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις..Δεν εχω σκοπο να σε ενθαρρυνω..Απλα θελω να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και βιωματα..


Φίλε μου μήπως στις διατυπώσεις σου δε θα έπρεπε να είσαι τόσο απόλυτος; Δηλαδή μόνον ένας 18χρονος μπορεί να βοηθήσει περισσότερο από έναν ψυχολόγο ή από έναν 30χρονο; Και αν ναι γιατί; Επειδή είναι της ίδια ηλικίας με τη Νίκη και την κάθε Νίκη που βρίσκεται στα 18 της με κάποια δυσκολία στη διάθεση; Δηλαδή πρωτεύοντα ρόλο στην παροχή βοήθειας σε κάποιο ψυχικό πρόβλημα παίζει η ηλικία και όχι οι γνώσεις κάποιου γύρω από το πρόβλημα αυτό; Τι παραπάνω γνωρίζει ο 18χρονος από τον σπουδαγμένο ψυχολόγο σε θέματα ψυχικής υγείας; Και αν ο ψυχολόγος τυγχάνει να είναι και 30χρονος τότε είναι διπλό το κακό στην παροχή βοήθειας; Είμαι 32χρονών με προβλήματα στην ψυχική διάθεση σε ηλικία μκρότερη από τη δική σου και δεν επαγγέλομαι ψυχολόγος. Στην ηλικία των 16 μου χρόνων πολύ μεγαλύτερη βοήθεια βρήκα από μεγαλύτερους ηλικιακά προς εμένα από ότι από τους συνομιλίκους μου που καποιοι από αυτούς στην προσπάθειά τους να βοηθήσουν εμένα έμοιαζαν με μαθητευόμενους μάγους. Ποτέ όμως δεν είπα και μέσα μου αλλά και σε φίλους και γνωστούς ότι βοήθεια κάποιος μπορεί να βρει ΜΟΝΟΝ από κάποιον συνομίληκό του. Και ο συνομίλικος μπορεί να βοηθήσει αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι. Ας μην τα βλέπουμε απόλυτα.
Νίκη μου τις απόψεις μου για το τη κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν καλό να κάνεις τις γνωρίζεις και δε θέλω να επαναλαμβάνομαι. 
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## stefanos

Εχεις δικιο εν μερει.Αν ο μεγαλυτερος εχει γνωσεις ψυχολογιας και αναλογες εμπειριες μπορει να βοηθησει.
Σκεφτηκα οτι θα ηταν καλο για τη νικη.Φανηκα απολυτος,το αναγνωριζω.
Βλεπωντας ομως η νικη παιδια της ηλικιας της με παρομοια προβληματα ισως αυτο την ενθαρυννει.

----------


## nikigirl18

Στεφανε το e-mail μου ειναι n-i-k-i-g-i-r-l.hotmail.com και αν θες στειλε μου να μιλησουμε.Οσον αφορα το θεμα με την ηλικια θα συμφωνησω με τον Αλεξ διοτι πιστευω πως περισσοτερο ρολο παιζει ο χαρακτηρας,οι γνωσεις και τα βιωματα καποιου ατομου παρα η ηλικια..προσωπικα εχω ανθρωπους που ειναι στην ηλικια των 30 ή και μεγαλυτεροι κ με εχουν καταλαβει και βοηθησει παρα πολυ,ισως γιατι ειχαν και αυτοι καποια παρομοια εμπειρια,ισως γιατι εβλεπαν καποια πραγματα διαφορετικα απο οτι εγω,διαφοροι λογοι..Ετσι λοιπον πιστευω πως αν υπαρχει καποια παρομοια εμπειρια μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε τον αλλο ανεξαρτητου ηλικιας..
Δαναη με αυτο που λεω,δηλαδη οτι στεναχωρω τους αλλους,εννοω πως απο τη μια εχω απομακρυνθει απο καποιους ανθρωπους επειδη δεν εχω τη διαθεση να βγαινω κλπ και ετσι τους κανω να πιστευουν οτι αδιαφορω για αυτους και απο την αλλη με το να ειμαι ετσι κανω καποιους ανθρωπους να αναρωτιουνται τι λαθη καναν οι ιδιοι(αναφερομαι στους γονεις μου)κλπ.Ισως δεν σου εδωσα και πολλη σαφη απαντηση αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν μπορω να το ξεκαθαρισω και η ιδια το πως ακριβως το εννοω..
Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## stefanos

sigoura to egrapses sosta?

----------


## nikigirl18

Εχεις δικιο..ειναι [email protected]

----------


## nikigirl18

Πραγματι δεν ειναι οτι γραφω καποιον εσκεμενα απλα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω πλεον ουτε να δειχνω οτι ειμαι καλα,αλλα ουτε θελω να πολυμιλαω για το τι μου συμβαινει γιατι δεν θελω να φορτωνω τους αλλους με τα δικα μου.Ετσι κατα καποιο τροπο απομονωνομαι και παραμενω κολλημενη στις ιδιες σκεψεις..Θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστον την Τριτη που εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχολογο να γινει κατι γιατι απο μονη μου δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα αλλο..εχω απελπιστει πια..

----------


## raphsssodos

Νίκη του ψυχολόγου η δουλειά είναι να τον φορτώνουν...Οπότε φόρτωσέ τον/την με όσα πιο πολλά μπορείς.... :Wink:

----------


## nikigirl18

Αυριο ειναι το πρωτο ραντεβου,ειμαι καπως αγχωμενη γιατι ειναι πρωτη φορα,αλλα ενταξει..Θα δειξει τωρα αυριο πως θα παει..

----------


## nikigirl18

Τελικα πηγα σημερα στο ραντεβου με τον ψυχολογο,του ειπα σε γενικες γραμμες το τι συμβαινει κλπ και το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι εχω καταθλιψη και κοινωνικη φοβια..Σημερα ηταν περισσοτερο να κανουμε κατι σαν ιστορικο,ομως το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορεσα να πω ουτε τα μισα απ\'οσα ηθελα και επρεπε να πω επειδη ημουν αγχωμενη..ελπιζω να μην πανε ετσι και τα επομενα ραντεβου..

----------


## frouto

> _Originally posted by nikigirl18_
> Τελικα πηγα σημερα στο ραντεβου με τον ψυχολογο,του ειπα σε γενικες γραμμες το τι συμβαινει κλπ και το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι εχω καταθλιψη και κοινωνικη φοβια..Σημερα ηταν περισσοτερο να κανουμε κατι σαν ιστορικο,ομως το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορεσα να πω ουτε τα μισα απ\'οσα ηθελα και επρεπε να πω επειδη ημουν αγχωμενη..ελπιζω να μην πανε ετσι και τα επομενα ραντεβου..




Ήδη έκανες ένα μεγάλο βήμα πηγαίνοντας σε ψυχολόγο. Μπράβο! Όλα θα πάνε κάλα. (από ότι καταλαβαίνω η κατάθλιψη ήρθε ως αποτέλεσμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας ε?)

----------


## nikigirl18

Ισως παιζει και αυτο καποιο ρολο ομως γενικα δεν ξερω που οφειλεται ολη αυτη η κατασταση..Αισθανομαι χαλια και δεν ξερω το λογο..

----------


## nikigirl18

Τιποτα δε λεει να διορθωθει οσο και αν προσπαθω..Με το ζορι καταφερνω να πηγαινω στη σχολη για να μην την παρατησω και αυτη και να βγαινω λιγο αλλα ολα ειναι χαλια.Οτι προσπαθησα να κανω τοσα χρονια τωρα τα παραταω ενα ενα.Περασα σε μια σχολη που μου αρεσει πολυ και κοντευω να μην παταω και να μην ξερω καν τι μαθηματα εχω,φετος ηταν να τελειωσω τα γαλλικα μου σχεδον τα παρατησα.Ειχα μια σχεση εδω και ενα χρονο και χωρισα σημερα γιατι ειμαι στον κοσμο μου και δεν μπορουσα να βγαινω κλπ και δεν υπηρχε και λογος να ταλαιπωρω και καποιον αλλο επειδη εγω ειμαι χαλια.Εχω βαρεθει πια,ολα πανε απο το κακο στο χειροτερο.

----------


## αντωνης25

ρε νικη δεν το λεω ετσι και δεν το παιζω ξερολας απλα εχω διαβασει πολυ και ξερω οτι η καταθλιψη θελει φαρμακευτικη θεραπεια.εχω διαβασει οτι αμα δεν κανεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγη η καταθλιψη ξαναρχεται...ψαξε το σε παρακαλω πολυ.εξαλου με την αγωγη θα επανελθεις και πιο γρηγορα και θα ταλαιποριθεις λιγοτερο.εξελου δεν θα παρεις ισχιρα φαρμακα.τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ειναι απο τα πιο αθωα και δεν εθιζεσαι κιολας πχ xanax ktl ktl.to λεω καθαρα και μονο απο ενδιαφερον γιατι θελω το καλυτερο για σενα και για ολα τα παιδια του forym εξαλου μονο εμεις μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε κανεις αλλος.good luck

----------


## nikigirl18

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!Στις 22 εχω παλι ραντεβου και ελπιζω να παει καπως καλυτερα απο το πρωτο που δεν ειπα σχεδον τιποτα..

----------


## nikigirl18

Σημερα πηγα στο δευτερο ραντεβου και απο δω και περα θα πηγαινω δυο φορες τη βδομαδα προς το παρον.Παλι ειχα πολυ αγχος,αλλα τουλαχιστον αυτη τη φορα μπορεσα να πω καποια πραγματα παραπανω για να καταλαβει και η γιατρος καπως την κατασταση.Μου ειπε οτι η καταθλιψη ισως να οφειλεται και στο γεγονος οτι αντιμετωπισα αρκετα προβληματα υγειας των γονιων μου και γενικα ανελαβα πολλες ευθυνες που δεν επρεπε και επισης στο οτι τα αντιμετωπιζα παντα ολα μονη μου χωρις να εχω καποια βοηθεια απο καποιον,οποτε λογικο ειναι να μην τα βγαζω και τοσο περα απο ενα σημειο και μετα..Μου ειπε οτι αυτο που προεχει τωρα ειναι να προσπαθησω να πηγαινω στη σχολη μου και σιγα σιγα θα διορθωθουν και τα υπολοιπα(για φαρμακα δεν μου ειπε κατι).Τωρα εχω ραντεβου την αλλη Τεταρτη και την αλλη Παρασκευη.Και παλι δεν μπορω να πω πως ειμαι και πολυ αισιοδοξη,απλα θελω να πιστευω οτι ισως βοηθησει εστω και λιγο να μην ειμαι τοσο χαλια.Αισθανομαι πως οτι και να κανω ειναι ματαιο,αφου ουτε θα αλλαξει τιποτα,ουτε θα βελτιωθει.Αλλες φορες παλι εχω μια απαθεια για ολα,δε με νοιαζει ουτε τι συμβαινει γυρω μου αλλα ουτε και το πως αισθανομαι γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι μπορουν ολα αυτα να τελειωσουν..Φτανω σε σημειο ωρες ωρες να πιστευω οτι ειμαι τρελη με αυτα που σκεφτομαι..Δεν μπορω να αισθανομαι τοσο αχρηστη...Χαλια ολα!!!

----------


## αντωνης25

νικη συμφωνω με την δαναη οτι η αρχη ειναι δυσκολη διοτι ειναι το ημισι του παντως!!!οταν θα γινεις καλα και αρχισεις να ζεις σε νορμαλ καταστασεις θα καταλαβεις οτι αξιζε το κοπο.μην ταλαιπορεις τον εαυτο σου...κανε οτι πρεπει και ξεφυγε απο αυτην την μικρη κολλαση που βρισκεσαι!!!στην χειροτερη και φαρμακα να χρειαστει να παρεις ειναι πιο αθωα απο την λουμπα στην οποια βρισκεσαι...προχωρα δυναμικα.φιλλακια

----------


## nikigirl18

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ Δαναη και Αντωνη.Σημερα ουτε καν σηκωθηκα απο το κρεββατι ολη μερα..η πληρης παραιτηση δηλαδη.. :Frown:

----------


## raphsssodos

Χρειάζεται και η παραίτησις αν και δεν πρόκειται για παραίτηση εν προκειμένω...
Πάρ\' το σαν διάλειμμα καλλίτερα.....κάνοντας υπομονή οι θεοί δίνουν κι άλλη υπομονή.. :Wink:

----------


## αντωνης25

δεν σηκωθηκες απο το κρεβατι ολη μερααααααααααα?και εγω θελωωωωωωωωωωω. :Smile:

----------


## nikigirl18

Πηγα και σημερα στο ραντεβου καπως λιγοτερο αγχωμενη αυτη τη φορα και μετα απο μια συντομη περιγραφη του πως ειμαι τις τελευταιες μερες και λεγοντας και το οτι εχω τασεις αυτοκτονιας μερικες φορες με ρωτησε αν θελω να μου δωσει αντικαταθλιπτικα.Ειπα οτι προτιμω προς το παρον τουλαχιστον να μην παρω φαρμακα και θα δουμε στην πορεια αν δεν γινεται αλλιως και χρειαστει μπορει να παρω.Τωρα εχω ραντεβου την Παρασκευη και προς το παρον αυτο που πρεπει να κανω ειναι μια προσπαθεια να βγω λιγο εξω..
Ειναι φυσιολογικο το οτι ενω ειναι το τριτο ραντεβου ακομα δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη ανεση στο να μιλησω?

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω οταν το λεω οι αλλοι με βριζουνε...οταν ο ψυχολογος τα βρισκει σκουρα κατευθειαν στον ψυχιατρο...τελλοςπαντων ας ειναι...τα αντικαταθλιπτικα να τα παρεις νικη...ειναι καλα και με λιγες παρενεργιες.orion δεν μπαινεις ετσι ευκολα στο ψυχιατρειο γιαυτο μην τρομαζεις την νικη και μην λες πραγματα χωρις να ξερεις.για να μπεις με καταθλιψη στο ψυχιατριο πρεπει να εχεις παθει καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο...ολοι οι καταθλιπτικοι σκευτονται την αυτοκτονια...αυτος δεν ειναι λογος να νοσηλευτεις αλλιως η μιση ελλαδα θα ειταν μεσα!!!νικη εκανες μια αρχη...χαιρομαι πολυ...πρεπει να την τελειωσεις!!!για τον εαυτο σου ρε νικη...ειναι κριμα...προχωρα!!!ολα θα πανε καλα θα το δεις... προχωρα!!!

----------


## αντωνης25

απλα μην υπερβαλεις orion.

----------


## raphsssodos

Οι τάσεις αυτοκτονίας είναι οιωνεί αποτέλεσμα της κατάθλιψης....
Είναι φυσιολογικό [όσον αφορά την φυσιολογία της κατάθλιψης πάντα] να υπάρχουν τέτοιες τάσεις...απ\' το να υπάρχουν όμως μέχρι να πραγματοποιηθούν είναι μακρύς και δύσβατος ο δρόμος...
Με άλλα λόγια προσπάθησε να \"συνηθίσεις\" αυτές τις τάσεις μιας και τώρα που εμφανίστηκαν δύσκολα θα εξαλειφθούν με την έννοια πως από εδώ και πέρα η αυτοκτονία θα είναι πιθανώς το πρώτο και το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα έρχεται στο μυαλό σου ως λύση στο πρόβλημά σου...Είναι μία επιλογή....και είναι καλό να έχεις επιλογές....πόσω μάλλον όταν μπορείς να τις αποκλείεις....και η αυτοκτονία είναι μία εκ των επιλογών που αποκλείονται ή καλλίτερα αναβάλλονται πάρα πολύ εύκολα....
Η μεγαλύτερη ανταμοιβή των νεκρών είναι ότι δεν θα ξαναπεθάνουν.
Νίτσε

----------


## Joker

Και εμένα ο γιατρός με είχε ρωτήσει αν θέλω η θεραπεία να γίνει μόνο με φάρμακα, μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία ή με συνδυασμό και των δύο. Ε και φυσικά επέλεξα και τα δύο :Big Grin:

----------


## αντωνης25

αμα εχεις την οικονομικη ευχερια...2 καλυτερα απο ενα

----------


## alex30

Εμένα θυμάμαι ο γιατρός μου με ρώτησε \"θες να γίνεις καλά; Αν δε θες να το αφήσουμε\". Ακόμα τα θυμάμαι τα λόγια του. Αν δεν υπάρχει θέληση και καλή συνεργασία μεταξύ θεραπευτή και θεραπευόμενου όσα χάπια και αν πάρεις όσο καλός και αν είναι ο γιατρός και όσοι γνωστοί και φίλοι αν σου μιλήσουν αποτέλεσμα θετικό δε θα υπάρξει. Πόσες φορές για οργανικό πρόβλημα είπαν οι γιατροί ότι ο ασθενής θεωρούνταν \"ξεγραμένος\" από την πλευρά μας όμως η θέλησή του για τη ζωή μας διέψευσε. Μικρή δόση από το \"φάρμακο\" της θέλησης υπερτερεί όλων των άλλων φαρμάκων τις περισσότερες φορές. 
Φιλικά
Alex30

----------


## nikigirl18

Παρολο που εχω αρχισει καποια προσπαθεια με την ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα και απο μονη μου για να μπορεσω επιτελους να αισθανθω καπως καλυτερα,υπαρχουν αρκετοι εξωτερικοι παραγοντες που με απογοητευουν και με κανουν να θελω να τα παρατησω ολα.Δηλαδη δε φτανουν ολα αυτα που σκεφτομαι λογω καταθλιψης,βλεπω καθημερινα και την απουσια της παραμικρης στηριξης απο τους γυρω μου και αισθανομαι εντελως μονη..Βεβαια θα μου πειτε οτι κανω πρεπει να το κανω για μενα και για κανεναν αλλο,αλλα με ολη αυτη την \'αδιαφορια\'και την ελλειψη κατανοησης χανεται οποιαδηποτε θεληση για να προσπαθησω εστω και λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## alex30

Μήπως έχεις κλειστεί πολύ στον εαυτό σου και έτσι δε μπορείς να καταλάβεις τη διάθεση των άλλων για βοήθεια; Όταν ήμουν όπως εσύ σε κατάθλιψη επειδή είχα κλειστεί στον εαυτό μου και είχα κακή διάθεση δε μπορούσα να καταλάβω την καλή πρόθεση των φίλων μου χώρια που κάποιες φορές την παρεξηγούσα κι όλας.

----------


## raphsssodos

Νίκη όσο πιο γρήγορα τη συνηθίσεις και την αποδεχτείς την έλλειψη κατανόησης και πολύ περισσότερο την αδιαφορία τόσο πιο καλά θα αισθανθείς τρόπος του λέγειν βέβαια αλλά τουλάχιστον θα έχεις ένα πρόβλημα λιγότερο να βασανίζεσαι....
Ξέρω και σε νοιώθω πως τώρα που είσαι κάτω σε ενοχλεί και σε επηρρεάζει αφάνταστα η απάθεια των άλλων και γενικά το πως φέρονται....γιατί όπως και να φέρονται εσένα είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα σου άρεζε....μιας και θα έλεγες κάτι τέτοιο.....\"Ναι, καλά. Αν το είχες εσύ να δω πως θα φερόσουν...\"
Συνεχίζεται....

----------


## raphsssodos

Τελικά η συνέχεια ήρθε από τη Δανάη οπότε τα περισσότερα περριτεύουν....

----------


## nikigirl18

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας και γενικα για τη στηριξη σας ολο αυτο τον καιρο!Εχτες πηγα στο 5ο ραντεβου με τη γιατρο(τελικα κανω ψυχαναλυση)και ειμαστε ακομα στο να βρουμε τα αιτια κλπ.Εχουμε καταληξει στο οτι ολα οφειλονται σε διαφορα λαθη του παρελθοντος,κυριως αλλων,σε προβληματα κλπ και οτι χρειαζεται αρκετος χρονος ακομα για να υπαρξει σημαντικη βελτιωση.Δεν μπορω να πω οτι αισθανομαι καλυτερα,παραμονο οτι αισθανομαι πολυ μπερδεμενη.Αρκετες φορες μαλιστα σκεφτομαι και να σταματησω να πηγαινω γιατι ουτε αυτο μπορει να βοηθησει και οτι δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα και τετοια,αλλα αν το κανω αυτο θα τα κανω χειροτερα..Ακομα με εχει κουρασει πολυ αυτη η κατασταση τοσο καιρο οποτε τα βλεπω ακομα πιο απαισιοδοξα τα πραγματα..

----------


## αντωνης25

συμφωνω με δαναη...νικη αφου το αρχισες τελειωσε το.εξαλου η αρχη ειναι δυσκολη.αυτο το κοματι το ξεπερασες.προχωρα!!!

----------


## Adzik

Νικακι οντως..πωσ τα πας με την Ψυχοθεραπεια σου μικρη μου..μασ εχεισ αφησει χωρισ νεα μερεσ.. και ανησυχουμε.....!!!!


....εγω ομολογω πωσ ενα μεγαλο αγχοσ για να αρχησω την ψυχοθεραπεια ..το εχω...
... δεν ξερω... φωβαμαι ισως πωσ θα μου ανοιξει πληγες και υστερα δεν θα μου τισ κλεισει...χαζο ε?...

Να ρωτησω κατι... ΟRION ..λες πωσ εχεισ καλο γιατρο..ποιον γιατρο εχεισ? σε χρεωνει ακριβα?

..και κατι αλλο... στα ΚΨΥ σε φακελωνουν?...να πω την αληθεια δεν μου αρεσει καθολου αυτο...

----------


## Adzik

..φιλακια πολλα...

----------


## nikigirl18

Δεν ξερω πραγματικα αν ειμαι καλυτερα ή οχι..Εκει που ειμαι σχετικα καλα,στο ασχετο αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι διαφορα κ να αισθανομαι χαλια.Αυτη τη βδομαδα,αν εξαιρεσουμε το Σαββατο που ημουνα πολυ χαλια,ηθελα να πεθανω κλπ,ειμαι καπως καλυτερα αν και συνεχιζω να ειμαι πολυ απαισιοδοξη.Το κακο ειναι οτι τελευταια μου φταινε ολοι και ολα,χωρις να ξερω το γιατι,σε σημειο να μη θελω να μιλαω σε κανεναν..Με τη γιατρο ενω τα παμε καλα και εχω αρχισει να λεω αρκετα πραγματα,παλι υπαρχουν καποιες φορες που θελω να ακυρωσω το ραντεβου..δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει βελτιωση,γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι και να αλλαξει κατι τωρα σε λιγο καιρο θα ειμαι παλι τα ιδια,στην ουσια δηλαδη μειωνω καθε μου προσπαθεια.Τωρα ενα αλλο θεμα που πρεπει μου λεει να προσεξω ιδιαιτερα ειναι το θεμα με το φαγητο(επειδη δεν τρωω σχεδον κα8ολου)για να μη μου δημιουργησω αλλα προβληματα απο μονη μου.Αυτα προς το παρον..Φιλακια!!

----------


## nikigirl18

Στα ΚΨΥ απ\'οτι ξερω απλα ο γιατρος εχει το ιστορικο σου και τις σημειωσεις που κραταει καθε φορα.Δε νομιζω να γινεται καποιο αλλου ειδους φακελωμα..

----------


## αντωνης25

στα ψυχιατρεια γινεται φακελωμα διοτι η νοσιλεια η η επισκεψη γραφεται στο βιβλιαριο του ασθενη.νικη οταν δεν αισθανεσαι καλα να σηκωνεσαι και να βγαινεις καμια βολτιτσα μην καθεσαι στο σπιτι και φρικαρεις!!!
εμενα επειδη τα φαρμακα τα γραφω σε αλλο βιβλιαριο φαινομαι καθαρος!!!οσο για την επισκεψη πληρωνω 40 ευρω.αλλα παιδια πιστευω οτι τα αξιζει!!!εχουμε τρομερη σχεση ασθενη γιτρου.αμα εχουμε να μιλησουμε καμια 15αρια μερες μου τηλεφωναει και με ρωταει πως ειμαι.οταν ειμαι στο ιατρειο του βαριεμαι καποια στιγμη απο το πολυ μπλα-μπλα.δεν μου εχει πει ποτε ποτε να φυγω η του στιλ εισαι ενταξει τα ξαναλεμε...εγω αρχιζω και εγω τελειωνω την συζητηση.το ατομο εχει τρομερη ευσυνηδεισια με την δουλεια του.

----------


## nikigirl18

Στο ΚΨΥ δεν χρησιμοποιειται το βιβλιαριο του ασθενη,απλα σου κοβουν καθε φορα ενα εισητηριο οπου γραφει ονομα,διευθυνση,ασφαλιστικ ο φορεα και το ονομα του γιατρου.

----------


## Sylvia

Νικη μου...
σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Σαν να έπαψε η ελπίδα να λειτουργεί μεσα μας.

\"\"δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει βελτιωση,γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι και να αλλαξει κατι τωρα σε λιγο καιρο θα ειμαι παλι τα ιδια\"\". Αυτος είναι και ο λόγος, βασει της δικής μου εμπειρίας, που ισως δεν νιωθεις καλά μετά από μια συνεδρία με τη ψυχολογο. Η καταθλιψη δεν σε αφήνει να νιωσεις καλύτερα, να δεις πιο αισιοδοξα τον εαυτό σου.

Θα ήταν καλό, παράλληλα με την ψυχανάλυση, αντί να προσπαθείς \"με τη βία\" να αλλαξεις αυτό που νιώθεις, να το αποδεχτείς οσο πιο φιλικά γινεται. Υπομονή ...

Επίσης, προσωπικά το περπάτημα μπορω να πω , με βοηθά αρκετά, με έσωσε πολλές στιγμες(δεν υπερβάλλω).

Αυτά ..και μια μεγάλη αγκαλίτσα...έτσι για να νιώσεις καλύτερα.

----------


## Kelly

Νίκη, 
είναι πρώτη φορά που στέλνω στο θέμα αυτό που εσύ έχεις ανοίξει και για το οποίο πολλά σου έχουν πει. Εγώ να σου πω, ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα..Από αυτά που έχεις γράψει πολλές φορές, για να μην σου πω πάντα, βλέπω τον ευατό μου!Περνάω και γω κατάθλιψη, παίρνω χάπια και έχω κουραστεί, δεν θέλω να είμαι έτσι, θέλω να μαι χαρούμενη και ευδιάθετη αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω πάντα, με καταβάλλει το συναίσθημα. Ασε, που σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και συνέχεια και συνέχεια, έχει τρελαθεί το μυαλό μου με τις τόσες σκέψεις που το παιδεύω συνέχεια. Δεν ξέρω πότε θα γίνω καλά, αφού όποτε πάει να φτιάξει η διάθεση πάλι ξαναπέφτω.. Και εγώ βλέπω ψυχολόγο. Ελπίζω να βγούμε απ\'το λούκι και οι δύο μας σύντομα! Θεωρώ όμως ότι πολλές φορές το θέμα είναι εγκεφαλικό, από μόνες μας δημιουργούμε το πρόβλημα. Αν θες μπορούμε να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις γιατί νομίζω είμαστε κοντά και ηλικιακά. Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## nikigirl18

Ετσι ειναι συλβια μου,σαν να επαψε η ελπιδα να λειτουργει..Το περπατημα βοηθαει,αλλα εγω πολλες φορες και να βγω να περπατησω κλπ ειμαι παλι συνεχεια στον κοσμο μου..
Κελυ εχω διαβασει το ποστ σου και καταλαβαινω το τι περνας κ εσυ.Αυτο που κανουμε,να σκεφτομαστε συνεχεια τα ιδια αρνητικα πραγματα δεν βοηθαει καθολου,αντιθετως χειροτερευει την κατασταση,αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που ελεγχεται ευκολα δυστυχως..
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω θα βοηθουσε καποια δραστηριοτητα,οπως λες Δαναη,ειναι δυσκολο να το αποφασισω γιατι δεν εχω καθολου ορεξη να ασχοληθω με τιποτα.Τωρα ενταξει,βρηκα μια δουλεια οπου θα πηγαινω Σαββατοκυριακα,ελπιζω να μην την παρατησω και αυτη..
Φιλακια πολλα!!

----------


## gm

Νίκη έχουμε μιλήσει πόλυ λίγο, δεν μπορω να σας επισκέπτομαι σύχνα γίατι στο σπίτι δεν έxω internet αρά μόνο στη δούλεια όταν εχώ λίγο χρόνο έκει που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι οτί σε ξεχώρησα απο την πρώτη στιγμή και απο ότι βλέπω σε συμπαθούν πολλα άτομα. Αύτο δεν σε κάνει να αναρωτίεσαι τι βλέπουν οι άλλοι σε σένα ? Νομίζω οτι βλέπουμε ένα κορίτσι γεμάτο θέληση για ζώη έτοιμη να ακούσει με προσοχή οτι λέει κάποιος και πρόθυμη να βοηθήσει. Δές την Νίκη με άλλη ματιά, έτσι όπως θα σε έβλεπε μια φίλη και θα δείς ένα διαφορετικό άτομο απο αυτό που φαντάζεσαι οτι είσαι. Και μια μικρή συμβουλή τα φοιτητικά χρόνια είναι όμορφα κάνε καινουριους φίλους, πήγαινε για καφέ, διάβασε αφού σου αρέσουν οι σπουδές σου και αρχισέ να σχεδιάζεις το μέλλον σου σίγα σίγα χωρίς άγχος. Γύρω μας υπάρχουν πολύ ασχήμα πράγματα που εαν γυρίσουμε και τα κοιτάξουμε θα καλάβουμε οτι είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί με αυτά που έχουμε. Ξέρω οτί αυτά που γράφω είναι θεωρίες και έγω σύχνα πυκνά γκρινάζω για την δουλεία μου, για τις σπουδές που έκανα , για τον σύντροφο μου...και για χιλία δυό άλλα, τελικά όμως όταν κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι σοβάρα βλέπω ότι έχω δουλεία,κατάφερα να σπουδάσω και έχω καποίον δίπλα μου που με αγαπάει και αγαπάω μάλλον ισχύει τελικά οτι εξαρτάται και απο έμας εάν βλέπουμε το ποτήρι μισοάδειο ή μισογεμάτο. Πόλλα φιλία, σε ξέρω τόσο λίγο και όμως μου βγάζεις κάτι πολύ θετίκο!!

----------


## nikigirl18

Σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ gm!!
Kelly σου εχω στειλει υ2υ σχετικα με το να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις.
Φιλακια

----------


## Kelly

Nίκη, 
σου έχω στείλει και γω υ2υ!

----------


## nikigirl18

Αυτο ειναι το κακο..οτι σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τα ιδια και τα ιδια.Εχτες βγηκαν και αποτελεσματα για ενα μαθημα στη σχολη και δεν περασα και ενω ολα τ\'αλλα τα εχω περασει και με καλο βαθμο κιολας,αρχισα απο χτες οτι ειμαι εντελως αχρηστη,οτι δεν καταφερνω τιποτα και διαφορα αλλα οποτε ειμαι χαλια παλι..

----------


## berg

Niki και εγώ πέρασα αυτά που περιγράφεις. Και κατά καιρούς τα περνάω. Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μη μελαγχολεί σε κάποια φάση της ζωής του. Σε όλους μας συμβαίνει. Εσύ λίγο παραπάνω όπως και εγώ κάποια στιγμή έχεις κολλήσει. Όταν όμως τα σκέφτεσαι και τα ξανασκέφτεσαι τα κάνει πιο δύσκολα. Μη μένεις στην αδράνεια, στην παθητικότητα. Γίνε ενεργητική όσο και αν η διάθεσή σου το αποτρέπει. Νομίζω ότι σε ένα βαθμό είναι και συνήθεια. 
berg

----------


## berg

Πολύ σκεψη επεσε!!!!

----------


## aporia

Ε ρε και να ήμουν 18 χρονών και θα σου έλεγα εγώ αν είχα κατάθλιψη ή όχι
ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΤΕ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ 
Η ζωή είναι πανέμορφη και δεν σας το λέω εγώ ο \"απαίδευτος\"
Σας το λέω εγώ που έχω περάσει χίλιες δυό καταστάσεις

----------


## aporia

Ναι ναι θα το ξαναπω
Ε ΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ 18 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΣΤΩ 20 !!!! ΕΣΤΩ 22 ΕΣΤΩ 23 ΕΣΤΩ 24 και πάει λέγοντας  :Wink:

----------


## αντωνης25

εμενα παντως μου φαινεσαι κεφατος χαραχτηρας.οποτε σημασια εχει πως νιωθεις μεσα σου και οχι ποσο χρωνων εισαι.θελω να πω οτι εγω μια περιοδο ειμουνα 20 και ενιωθα 100...τωρα ειμαι 18 και μπαινω στα 17!!!χε-χε

----------


## aporia

Καλά βρε οκ μη φανταστείς , απλά αυτό το 3 δεν μου πολυαρέσει χαχαχαχαχα αυτό μπροστά από το μηδέν ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ναι είμαι πολύ πολύ κεφάτος χαρακτήρας και είναι μεγάλη μου χαρά να κάνω τους άλλους να γελάνε 
Γενικά το θεωρώ ανοησία μας να αφήνουμε να μας πάρει από κάτω ότιδήποτε
Κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν χίλιες δυό αιτίες
Αλλά τελικά φοβάμαι και το εξής
Αν μπούμε στη διαδικασία να πούμε \"και τώρα θα σας πω ότι δυσάρεστο έχω βιώσει\" αυτό αυτόματα θα μας κάνει να επωμισθούμε το βάρος μιας αρνητικής διάθεσης
Οχι δεν πρέπει
Ελάτε να μοιραστούμε μεν τις δυσάρεστες εμπειρίες μας αλλά με διάθεση αισιοδοξίας και εσωτερικής καλής διάθεσης
Διότι τι πιο σημαντικό απ\'το ότι αυτή τη στιγμή όλοι μας έχουμε την όρασή μας και συζητάμε εδώ ?

----------


## aporia

Αχ Helena μου ........ αν στεναχωριόμαστε στα 18 τι θα πούμε στα 38 ? απαπαπαπα
Βρήκα πριν λίγες μέρες κάτι γραπτά μου ( διότι έχω το κακό να φυλάω ότι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε από χαρτάκια σημειώματα κτλπ ) και έγραφα \"Αχ νιώθω σαν μικρό παιδί . Τι κιαν είμαι 18 εγώ νιώθω 12 ? και 40 να πάω πάλι μικρός θα νιώθω \"
Και απορώ ............. γιατί μια ζωή τρώγομαι με το χθες ? 
Πάντα εξυμνώ το χθες , όσο άσχημο κιαν ήταν πάντα νοσταλγώ το χθες και στεναχωριέμαι για το χθες χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα για το αύριο και κλαψουρίζοντας στο τώρα
Ε δε πάει άλλο
Καιρός για αισιοδοξία τρελλή  :Smile:  διότι ξέρω από τώρα ότι σε 10 χρόνια θα πω \"Ε ρε και να ήμουν 30 \"

----------


## nikigirl18

Ξερω οτι τωρα ειμαι σε μια ηλικια οπου υποτιθεται εχω ολη τη ζωη μπροστα μου και μπορω να κανω πολλα πραγματα κλπ.Ομως δεν μπορω να το δω καθολου ετσι,δε μ\'ενδιαφερει τιποτα,ουτε το τι θα κανω,ουτε τιποτα.Και λυπαμαι γιατι αμα ξεπερασω καποια στιγμη ολο αυτο θα εχω χασει ηδη πολλα..περισσοτερα απ\'οσα εχω χασει τωρα..

----------


## aporia

> _Originally posted by nikigirl18_
> Ξερω οτι τωρα ειμαι σε μια ηλικια οπου υποτιθεται εχω ολη τη ζωη μπροστα μου και μπορω να κανω πολλα πραγματα κλπ.Ομως δεν μπορω να το δω καθολου ετσι,δε μ\'ενδιαφερει τιποτα,ουτε το τι θα κανω,ουτε τιποτα.Και λυπαμαι γιατι αμα ξεπερασω καποια στιγμη ολο αυτο θα εχω χασει ηδη πολλα..περισσοτερα απ\'οσα εχω χασει τωρα..


Βρε συ Νίκη μου αφού το ξέρεις από τώρα τότε γιατί το αφήνεις να περνά ? 
Δηλαδή δεν έχεις κάποιο ενδιαφέρον ? τι σου αρέσει ? κάποιο βιβλίο να σε ταξιδέψει ? κάποιο παιχνίδι ? ταινίες dvd ?

----------


## Kelly

Αν μπορούμε να συνειδητοποιήσουμε αυτό, ότι βρισκόμαστε σε μια ηλικία μοναδική, και που σύντομα θα περάσει, τότε είναι μια φοβερά κινητήρια δύναμη η σκέψη αυτή, για να κάνουμε πράγματα, να είμαστε γεμάτοι ενέργεια και να μην χαλιόμαστε για τίποτα, να είμαστε χαρούμενοι. Ομως άνθρωποι είμαστε και έχουμε και τις στεναχώριες μας και τις μαύρες μας πολλές φορές.. Και η κατάθλιψη μέσα στο παιχνίδι είναι.. Ηρθε, με κατάπιε, την πολέμησα όσο μπορούσα, αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά τελικά με έριξε κάτω. Θεωρώ όμως ότι αν όλα είναι καλά γύρω σου και έχεις τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις ωραία και ενδιαφέρουσα τη ζωή σου, είναι γελοίο να στεναχωριέσαι χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Νίκη, η φλόγα μέσα σου θα ξανάψει, αργά ή γρήγορα, νέα είσαι πολύ, και συ και γω, θα δεις ότι θα νιώσεις καλά, απλά βοήθησε τον ευατό σου, για σένα, για αυτή την Νίκη που υπάρχει, δεν την λυπάσαι? Πρέπει να αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου και να τον στηρίζεις, αλλιώς δεν προχωράς εύκολα.
Φιλάκια!

----------


## nikigirl18

Παλιοτερα ειχα ενδιαφεροντα αλλα τωρα δεν εχω σχεδον τιποτα,το μονο που κανω μερικες φορες ειναι να διαβαζω τιποτα βιβλια σχετικα με τη σχολη μου κλπ.Αλλα τιποτα αλλο.Δεν πρεπει να το αφηνω να παιρναει αλλα πλεον νιωθω οτι δεν εχω τη δυναμη,τη θεληση,δεν ξερω,ν\'αλλαξω κατι.
Σας ευχαριστω!!Φιλακια!

----------


## corallia

Νίκη,σε όλους μας έχει υπάρξει κάποια περίοδος που δεν θέλαμε ή δεν είχαμε την δύναμη να κανουμε κάτι. Είναι η περίοδος που θέλουμε να ξεκουράσουμε τον εαυτό μας, επωάζουμε μέσα σε αυτό το ΄κέλυφος΄της μοναξιάς και κάπουα στιγμή αποφασίζουμε να βγούμε έξω από αυτό και νιώθουμε καλά για να κάνουμε πράγματα. Και εγώ στο παρελθόν ένιωσα πολλές φορές αυτή τη στασιμότητα (τις περισσότερες φορές κουκουλωμένη κάτω από το παπλωμα), αλλά σήμερα μετά από 4 χρόνια ψυχανάλησης διαπίστωσα ότι μετά από κάθε τέτοια κατάσταση έβγαινα πιο δυνατή! Δεν πρέπει ποτέ να πάψεις να πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου. Η πίστη σου σ αυτόν, είναι μεγάλη κινητήριος δύναμη!
Κράτα καλά!
φιλιά

----------


## αντωνης25

νικη μου εγω πιστευω οτι δεν πρεπει να ανχονεσαι διοτι στην κατασταση που βρισκεσαι ειναι οτι χειροτερο και στο τελος θα φας πιο πολυ τα μουτρα σου&lt;δεν στην λεω βρε...&gt;χαλαρωσε...κανε οτι σου κατεβει στο κεφαλι και σε ευχαριστει!!!με την θεραπεια που καωεις τωρα ειται ψυχαναλυση ειται φαρμακα ειται...πολεμας την καταθλιψη σου!!!εξαλου η καταθλιψη τρωει την ενεργεια σου οποτε που ορεξη?θα δεις ομως οτι οπως ξαφνικα σε εποιασε...γιατι ετσι το κανει η *******...ξαφνικα θα νοιωσεις και καλα!!!ασε τον χρονο να κυλισει υπερ σου...αν σκεφτεις εξυπνα ο χρονος ειναι αυτος που θα σου δωσει την υγεια σου!!!μην ανχωνεσαι ομως!!!πες ρε παιδι μου απο μεσα σου οτι δεν ειχες καταθλιψη και οτι ειχες σπασμενα και τα δυο σου ποδια τι θα εκανες?τιποτα...θα περιμενες να γινεις καλα.ετσι θα κανεις και με την φαση σου...θα περιμενεις...

----------


## αντωνης25

η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι τιποτ!!!που να δειτε τα χειροτερα...ψυχωσεις σχιζοφρενειες και διαφορες αλλες καταστασεις...εμεις ειμαστε καλααααααα....

----------


## Joker

Πάντα υπάρχουν χειρότερα και καλύτερα. 

Όταν το εγώ μας είναι τραυματισμένο πρέπει να βλέπουμε τα χειρότερα. Γιατί όταν το μυαλό μας είναι σκοτισμένο και θολωμένο τότε νιώθουμε σαν να είμαστε οι πιο άθλιοι πάνω στη γη και απόλυτα μόνοι. Αλλά άμα κοιτάξουμε τριγύρω μας βλέπουμε ότι όχι μόνο υπάρχουν χειρότερα αλλά ίσως και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είμαστε έτσι. Βλέπουμε ανθρώπους με πραγματικές δυσκολίες και αντλούμε δύναμη από αυτούς και έτσι ξεχνάμε τα δικά μας προβλήματα.

Όταν πλέον η αυτοπεποίθηση μας γίνει υγιής τότε πρέπει να κοιτάμε πως να βελτιωθούμε και να βλέπουμε ανθρώπους που θέλουμε να τους μοιάσουμε. Αλλά και αυτό θα το κάνουμε έχοντας στο μυαλό αυτό το γνωμικό:

\"Θεέ μου δώσε μου την υπομονή να δέχομαι τα πράγματα που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω, την δύναμη να αλλάζω αυτά που μπορώ και την σοφία να μπορώ να τα ξεχωρίζω...\"

Τα παραπάνω βέβαια είναι η άποψη μου. Είμαι ανοιχτός σε άλλες απόψεις, μπινελίκια και τέτοια :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

..nai Joker moy.... as broyme tin dinami.... giati prepi na tin broyme... den ginete alios..... 
...etsi apla...
...kai oso gia to \"krebatoma\"..otan imaste xalia... xriazetai... to soma kseri ti kani.. kseri ti theli.. ti exei anagi... otan zitai apomakrinsi apo ola ta kaka kai asxima poy mas perkiklonoyn.... mas anagazi na krebatonomaste.... oste na isixazi..kai to soma na ksanabriski tin dinami gia na sthriksi kai tin psixi... kai ekeino me tin sira toy kai pali to soma.... eksaloy otan ksaplonoyme.... mporoyme na onireyomaste toys pio omorfoys kosmoy... toys kosmoys mas ...gematoys asfalia ,agapi.... sokolates.... oses agalies exoyme anagi..... (ateliotes)... kai oti allo theloyme.... 

ta oneira mas ...ine to asylo toy mialoy mas.... to katafigio toy... eftixos poy mporoyme na onireyomaste.....

..

----------


## αντωνης25

εγω ειδα ενα καλο....αλλα δεν το λεω...ειναι πονηρο!!!χε-χε

----------


## Adzik

:Wink: 

...οταν ημουν μικρη ..και ηξερα πωσ το βραδυ θα με στοιχιωνε κατι...
..πριν κοιμηθω σκεφτομουν παρα πολυ εντονα το τι θα ηθελα να δω στον υπνο μου... (συνηθωσ εκανα διακοπεσ... ταξιδια ..και γνωριμιεσ...βολτεσ σε παραλιεσ.. αγκαλιεσ και τετοια ξερετε εσεισ..)... και αν ειχα περασει καλα στο «πρωτο ραντεβου »..μολισ ξυπνουσα φροντιζα να μην ξεχναω το ονειρο..να το σημειωνω.. και το επομενο βραδυ... συνεχιζοταν η γνωριμια μασ...σε ενα «δευτερο ραντεβου».. χιχι... 

...
μακαρι η Νικη να ειναι καλητερα οταν γυρισει..φιλακια πολλα...

----------


## nikigirl18

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους.Τι κανετε?Εγω χτες το βραδυ γυρισα.Ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα αυτες τις μερες,βεβαια εχω καποιες μεταπτωσεις κλπ αλλα δεν ειμαι τοσο χαλια οσο ημουνα και προς το παρον εχω και τη διαθεση να ασχοληθω με τη σχολη μου,τη δουλεια μου κλπ.Το κακο ομως ειναι οτι πεφτω με το παραμικρο και σκεφτομαι μηπως τωρα που γυρισα ξαναειμαι παλι οπως πριν.Γενικα δεν μπορω να ειμαι και πολυ αισιοδοξη για το αν απο δω και περα θα συνεχισω να ειμαι καλυτερα οποτε προσπαθω να κανω καποια πραγματα τωρα που μπορω.Υπαρχουν αρκετα πραγματα που με προβληματιζουν αλλα προσπαθω οσο μπορω να μην τα σκεφτομαι.Επισης με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι απο την αλλη βδομαδα εχω ραντεβου με τη γιατρο και θα πρεπει να αρχισω να μιλαω για τα προηγουμενα κλπ και δεν μπορω να γυρισω στα ιδια παλι.Θα δειξει..
Φιλακια πολλα!!

----------


## Laura

Αχ βρε Νικη , μη το σκεφτεσαι οσο μπορείς, εισαι σε πολυ καλό δρομο. !!!

Πολλά φιλια και είδες οτι τα πράγματα βαίνουν προς το καλυτερομ μη το χαλάς !!!!

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  γεια σου μικρουλι...

πολλα χαμογελα σου στελνω...να σε αγκαλιαζουν και να μην στεναχωριεσαι καθολου...
..
μπραβο του που ειναι καλητερα.. θα δεισ οταν βγει ο ηλιος ολα θα πανε ακομη καλητερα... 

..φιλακια πολλα!!..να προσεχεισ...

----------


## nikigirl18

Καλημερα!!Ειμαι αρκετα καλυτερα τελευταια και νομιζω οτι σιγα σιγα αρχιζω να βγαινω απο ολο αυτο,αν και το λεω με πολυ μεγαλη επιφυλαξη ακομα γιατι με το παραμικρο επηρεαζομαι και ξαναπεφτω.εχω αρκετες μεταπτωσεις αλλα τουλαχιστον τωρα ακομα και να ειμαι πεσμενη μπορω να κανω αυτα που ξερω οτι πρεπει(να βγω,να παω στη δουλεια μουκλπ)για να μη με παρει κ αλλο απο κατω.Εχω διαθεση να κανω αρκετα πραγματα(μονο να ασχοληθω με τη σχολη μου δεν εχω αλλα καποια στιγμη θα τη βρω και αυτη),αλλα με ανησυχει παλι το γεγονος οτι τωρα μεσα σε 2 χρονια περασα 2 φορες καταθλιψη και σκεφτομαι οτι ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να ειμαι τα ιδια.Αλλα ενταξει,προσπαθω να κοιταω το τωρα οσο γινεται και να μη σκεφτομαι το τι θα γινει αργοτερα..Τωρα και να θελω να κατσω να σκεφτω ολα αυτα τα αρνητικα που σκεφτομουνα ευτυχως δεν προλαβαινω λογω δουλειας..
Σημερα πηγα και στη γιατρο,πιστευει οτι σταδιακα θα υπαρξει βελτιωση αλλα θα πρεπει να ασχοληθω και με αυτα που με οδηγησαν στην καταθλιψη για να τα αντιμετωπιζω καλυτερα απο δω και περα.Βεβαια σημερα απεφυγα να πω αρκετα πραγματα,γιατι δεν ηθελα να θυμηθω το πως ημουνα πριν κατι μερες κλπ αλλα στο επομενο ραντεβου μαλλον πρεπει να τα πω και αυτα.Το μονο οτι μερικες φορες επειδη με κουραζει καπως το οτι προσπαθω συνεχεια να ειμαι απασχολημενη με κατι και να μη μου αφηνω τα περιθωρια να σκεφτομαι διαφορα,με πιανει μια απαισιοδοξια και αισθανομαι οτι με κοροιδευω πως ειμαι καλυτερα και οτι λιγο να το αφησω θα ειμαι παλι χαλια κλπ.Τουλαχιστον τωρα ομως μπορω να ειμαι καπως πιο αισιοδοξη και να βαζω σε μια σειρα καποια πραγματα.
Αυτα προς το παρον..
Φιλακια!! :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Νίκη μου πόσο χαίρομαι με αυτά που διάβασα στο forum για σένα! Μπράβο σου που βρήκες και δουλειά και αρχίζεις να νιώθεις καλύτερα! Μην νομίζεις ότι κοροιδεύεις το εαυτό σου, απλά να σκέφτεσαι ότι τον καλομαθαίνεις. Σκέψου ότι όπως κάποιος είναι στην ανάρρωση από κάποια ασθένεια, πρέπει να τρώει καλά, να έχει τους δικούς του και τους φίλους του να τον επισκέπτονται για να περνάει καλά, να μην πολυσκέπτεται, να μην κουράζεται κτλ, έτσι και εσύ για να ξεπεράσεις αυτή την κατάσταση πρέπει να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου, καλομαθαίνοντας τον. Να γυρνάς την πλάτη στις κακιές σκέψεις,να σκέφτεσαι και να κάνεις όμορφα και 
καινούρια πράγματα σαν να μην υπήρχε αυτό το παρελθόν. Όλοι κάναμε το κορόιδο στον εαυτό μας για να ξεπεράσουμε τις άσχημες και καταθλιπτικές μας σκέψεις πιστεύω. Συνέχισε έτσι. Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να έχεις μεταπτώσεις οι οποίες με το πέρασμα του χρόνου θα ελαττώνονται.
Γι\' αυτό που λες ότι δεν αισθάνεσαι όμορφα να ξαναφέρνεις στη μνήμη σου δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις όταν πας στο γιατρό, είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό. Συζήτησέ το μαζί της αν θες, για να φρονίσει όσο το δυνατόν να μη σε κάνει και πέφτεις αρκετά, να το πάει πιο λάου-λάου, αν αυτό είναι το σωστό. Εκείνη μάλλον ξέρει καλύτερα...

----------


## Joker

Γειά σου Νίκη :Smile:  Μπράβο, πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό που κατάφερες. Μη σε νοιάζει αν μερικές στιγμές ξανασκέφτεσαι τα παλιά. Η κατάθλιψη βλέπει ότι χάνει τον πόλεμο τώρα και κάνει μερικές αντεπιθέσεις. Όταν γίνεται αυτό αποδέξου το και αγνόησε το. Και φυσικά αυτό που κάνεις δεν είναι κοροϊδία. Είναι ο υγιής τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Δεν λένε οτι η αργία είναι μήτηρ πάσης κακίας;  :Wink:  Περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε νεότερα σου και οτι πηγαίνεις ακόμα πιο καλά :Smile:  Φιλιά

----------


## amt

nikh mou kai gw xarika poli pou eisai kalytera..mpravo sou pou kaneis tetoies prospa8eies kai exeis toso 8elhsh... oxi mono kaneis toso megalo kalo ston eayto sou, alla parallhla dineis elpida kai se alla atoma pou pernane diskola...
an kai den exoume milhsei poli , se exw sympa8isei poli mesa apo to forum kai 8elw kai na se eyxarishsw gia x8es sto chat... (opws kai olous tous allous fysika)
na eisai panta kala sou eyxomai, filakia polla!

----------


## Adzik

:Smile:  :Smile:  filakia kai apo mena Nikaki/... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

για σου νικη....χαιρομαι για σενα βρε...δεν μου λες?οταν γινεσαι καλα υστερα απο μια μεγαλη ιωση πχ δεν νοιωθεις εξαντλημενη?ετσι ειναι και με την καταθλιψη...ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να νιωθεις μεταπτωσεις.ειναι καλο να εχεις μεπτωσεις ξερεις γιατι?γιατι γινεσαι καλα!!!τωρα δεν εισαι μονο κατω αλλα μερικες φορες εισαι και στα πανω σου.και οσο περναει ο καιρος θα εισαι και ολο καλυτερα.θα βγει μια νικη καλυτερη απο την προηγουμενη...με τις ιδιες εμπειριες και χαρακτηρα αλλα με καλυτερη κριση και καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση των καταστασεων.θα εισαι δυνατοτερη!!!!
\"οτι δεν μας σκοτωνει...μας κανει πιο δυνατους\"...και καλυτερους

----------


## Adzik

...μασ κανει διαφορετικους..θα ελεγα... πιο ... ανοιχτομυαλους...

----------


## raphsssodos

Να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα πράγματα με κατανόηση...

----------


## αντωνης25

ζωγραφισαμε παλι ε?ακους νικη?

----------


## nikigirl18

Αντωνη μου συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτα που λετε.Αργησα καπως να απαντησω αλλα ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη τελευταια με καποια θεματα,με αυτα που αισαθανομαι κλπ και γι\'αυτο.
Σε γενικες γραμμες δουλευω,βγαινω κλπ αλλα διαπιστωνω οτι αυτο που τελικα εχει αλλαξει ειναι οχι τοσο το πως αισθανομαι,αλλα το πως το αντιμετωπιζω για να μη με παρει παλι τελειως απο κατω.Δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα,αλλα ειπα στη γιατρο απο δω και περα να πηγαινω μια φορα τη βδομαδα και οχι δυο οπως πηγαινα.Θα δειξει τωρα..το πολυ πολυ αν δω οτι δεν αρκει μονο μια φορα,να ξαναπαω και δευτερη.
Φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

καλα κανεις...αμα δεις οτι χρειαζεται το ξαναλλαζεις

----------


## feli

niki κι εγω κάποιες φορές καταλαβαίνω πως αισθάνομαι όπως και πριν απλά τώρα έχω τη δύναμη να το παλεύω και να μην κάθομαι κλεισμένη μέσα και να το σκέφτομαι.. όμως δεν είναι κι αυτή μια πρόοδος τελικά και για τις δύο ?? εγώ έτσι το βλέπω όταν αρχίζω να πέφτω..ότι αυτή η αλλαγή είναι η αρχή προς το καλύτερο! δες το θετικά και όλα θα πάνε καλά
φιλιά πολλά πολλά!

----------


## nikigirl18

Σιγουρα feli μου ειναι μια προοδος αυτη και καπως σημαντικη κιολας γιατι αλλιως ειναι να εισαι χαλια και να μην μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα για να αλλαξει καπως αυτο και αλλιως να μπορεις να προσπαθησεις εστω και λιγο..
Φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

εχεις δικιο δαναη...το εχω πει και εγω στον εαυτο μου αυτο το πραγμα...

----------


## αντωνης25

ετσι ειναι....

----------


## feli

niki μου τι κάνεις? πως είσαι αυτές τις μέρες? είσαι καλύτερα? τι έκανες τελικά με τη γιατρό, πηγαίνεις μόνο μια φορά? είδες αποτελέσματα?

----------


## Adzik

??  :Smile:  :Smile:  ...να σου πω κατι Νικη μου?... απο παντα... τα καλοκαιρια ενιωθα συχνα την αναγκη να πηγαινω μονη στη παραλια... απλα να λιαζομαι σε μια ξαπλωστρα.. να βυθιζομαι στο νερο... και χωρις παρεα.. μπορουσα να ειμαι με κοσμο αλλα και με το βιβλιο που με χαλαρωνε.. την θαλασσα.. τον ηχο της... τις σταγωνιτσες να εξατμιζονται απο πανω μου.. αληθεια.. οσο χαζο κι αν ειναι ..συγκεντρωνομαι σε ομορφες μικρολεπτομεριες.... εχοντας χρονο.. χωρις αγχος.. πιεση... και παντα ενιωθα καλητερα.. πιο ησυχη μεσα μου... οταν θα βρεις χρονο.. πηγαινε στην θαλασσα... οπως εχω ξανα πει καλη μου Νικη ...το νερο θεραπευει παντα...  :Smile:  :Smile:  ..να προσεχεις εκει εξω....

----------


## nikigirl18

Καλημερα!!Προσπαθω οσο μου επιτρεπουν διαφορα γεγονοτα να ειμαι καλα.Γενικα τελευταια εχουν προκυψει πολλα προβληματα,τα οποια με ριχνουν αρκετα και με κανουν να ειμαι συνεχως αγχωμενη..Επισης εχω φτασει σε ενα σημειο να αναρωτιεμαι τι κανω γιατι σε δυο βδομαδες περιπου αρχιζω και εξεταστικη και ακομα δεν εχω διαβασει τιποτα,στη σχολη δεν παταω και γενικα βλεπω οτι αδιαφορω εντελως για οτι με αφορα..Βεβαια ενταξει δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι τοσο χαλια οσο ημουνα,υπαρχει βελτιωση και πλεον αυτο που με ριχνει ειναι γεγονοτα και οχι αυτα που σκεφτομαι απο μονη μου.Το μονο που μπορω να πω οτι κανω αυτο το διαστημα ειναι οτι εχω αφοσοιωθει στη δουλεια μου.Στη γιατρο feli μου συνεχιζω να πηγαινω μια φορα τη βδομαδα,εχω αρχισει βεβαια και σκεφτομαι οτι ισως τελικα ηταν λαθος μου το να μην πηγαινω και δευτερη,αλλα θα το αφησω λιγο ακομα να δω πως θα παει.Ειναι φορες που σκεφτομαι οτι αδικα προσπαθω κλπ αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι,ετσι κ αλλιως αν δεν προσπαθησουμε να αλλαξουμε κατι που πρεπει,τι αλλο μπορουμε να κανουμε.Βεβαια το να χρειαζεται να προσπαθεις συνεχως για απλα πραγματα και για να μην γυρισεις στα ιδια ειναι κουραστικο,αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη θα εχει αποτελεσμα.Τωρα καταλαβα οτι εχει αποδιοργανωθει πληρως η ζωη μου και οτι εχω αφεθει πολυ.Ομως ξερω και οτι οι επιλογες που εχω ειναι δυο ή τα παραταω και συνεχιζω να ειμαι τα ιδια και χειροτερα ή προσπαθω και σιγα σιγα διορθωνω οτι μπορω.Μαλλον η δευτερη επιλογη ειναι καλυτερη.. :Wink: 
Αντα μου εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες για τη θαλασσα και οτι απλα πραγματα μπορει να σε βοηθησουν να νιωσεις καλυτερα.Αλλωστε πιστευω οτι αν διναμε λιγη παραπανω σημασια σε ολα αυτες τις ομορφες μικρολεπτομερειες που λες θα ηταν καλυτερα τα πραγματα.
Εσεις τι κανετε?Φιλακια πολλα :Smile:

----------


## Adzik

..καλη μου ξερεις τι λεω?.... πανω απ ολα η υγεια μας... και τι εγεινε αν δεν περασεις καπιοα μαθηματα σε αυτη την εξεταστικη?..τιποτα.. την επομενη θα προσπαθησεις παλι... τωρα χρειαζεται αγαπη,στοργη και φροντιδα η Νικη...προσπαθησε να της τα δοσεις.. να την καλομαθεις... :Smile: 
φιλακια πολλα..

----------


## nikigirl18

Ετσι ειναι και να μην περασω καποια μαθηματα(βασικα μαλλον κανενα δε 8α περασω),δεν ειναι κ τοσο σημαντικο μιας που μπορω να τα ξαναδωσω και αργοτερα.Ομως ξερω οτι αμα δω αποτελεσματα θα με επηρεασει κ αυτο.

----------


## Adzik

..να μην στεναχωριεσαι ματια μου.. χρονος υπαρχει... :Smile:

----------


## feli

niki μου βάλε πάνω απ\'ολα τον εαυτό σου και το πως θα διώξεις όλο αυτό το συναίσθημα που δε σε αφήνει να λειτουργήσεις και άσε τα μαθήματα για αργότερα! δεν είναι νομίζω τόσο σημαντικά όσο η ψυχική σου υγεία και δεν είναι και κάτι που αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα δε θα μπορέσεις ποτέ να το κάνεις..θα τα δώσεις αργότερα τα μαθήματα.. εγώ όταν σπούδαζα μέχρι το τέταρτο εξάμηνο χρωστούσα τα πάντα, κι όμως μετά τα πέρασα όλα και με πολύ καλούς βαθμούς.. γίνε καλά πρώτα και μετά θα έχεις όλη τη δύναμη και τη διάθεση να συνεχίσεις με τη σχολή σου και αν το θες πραγματικά θα τα πας πολύ καλύτερα απο οτι αν τα δώσεις τώρα περιμένοντας καλά αποτελέσματα.δε λέω να μην προσπαθήσεις αλλά να μην απογοητεύεσαι αν οντως δεν τα πας καλά.. μην πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου και επιδεινώσεις την κατάστασή σου..χαλαρά με όση διάθεση έχεις και για όσο αντέξεις το διάβασμα.
μόνο να μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά και να μην θυμώνεις με τον εαυτό σου, αφού ξέρεις πως δεν φταίει αυτός, εντάξει ψυχή μου?
φιλιά πολλα και να είσαι αισιόδοξη! :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

ρε νικακι το ανχος δεν μπορεις να το ελενξεις?

----------


## nikigirl18

Δυστυχως καθολου,αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα ακομα και για απλα πραγματα..

----------


## raphsssodos

Το θέμα τότε είναι αν μπορείς να ζεις κ να λειτουργήσεις με αυτό εφ\' όσον δεν μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις...

----------


## feli

τόσο εύκολο το θεωρείς εσύ αυτό ραψωδέ?? κανένας αγχώδης άνθρωπος δε μπορεί να μάθει να ζεί με το άγχος αλλιώς δε θα χαρακτηριζόταν και αγχώδης.
είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να κάνει προσπάθειες να το ξεπεράσει παρά να μάθει να ζει με αυτό..το άγχος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός του εαυτού μας, είναι ο \"κακός\" μας εαυτός που πρέπει να τον διώχνουμε και να παλεύουμε καθημερινά για να τον πείσουμε να φύγει!
νικάκι προσπάθησε και θα νικήσεις τον κακό εαυτό σου  :Wink: 
φιλιά!

----------


## berg

Ποιος σημερα δεν αγχονεται. Ολοι αγχομενοι ειμαστε. Και το παλευουμε. Ποιος δεν εχει αγχος σημερα να μου πει και εμενα.

----------


## raphsssodos

feli 
τόσο εύκολο το θεωρείς...ποιο ;;
είπα το θέμα είναι αν...δεν το χαρακτήρισα ούτε εύκολο ούτε δύσκολο...

πότε ένας άνθρωπος χαρακτηρίζεται ως αγχώδης και τι σημαίνει δεν μπορεί να μάθει να ζει με το άγχος του ;;
αν μάθει να ζει με το άγχος του δεν σημαίνει πως παύει να έχει άγχος....και να χαρακτηρίζεται όπως λες ως αγχώδης...
είπα εφ\' όσον δεν μπορεί να το ξεπεράσει [πράγμα που σημαίνει πως γυρνάει συνέχεια στο μυαλό της και την επηρρεάζει με αρνητικό/ ανεπιθύμητο τρόπο] ίσως να πρέπει να στρέψει την προσοχή της στο πως να \"μάθει να ζει με αυτό\"

\"είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να κάνει προσπάθειες να το ξεπεράσει παρά να μάθει να ζει με αυτό\"
ίσως και να είναι έτσι...

\"το άγχος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός του εαυτού μας, είναι ο \"κακός\" μας εαυτός που πρέπει να τον διώχνουμε και να παλεύουμε καθημερινά για να τον πείσουμε να φύγει!\"
υπάρχει και η άλλη όψη του νομίσματος...υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τους αρέσει το άγχος ή όπως λένε τους αρέσει να ζούνε στην τσίτα....ζούνε πιο δημιουργικά/ εποικοδομητικά/ έντονα καθώς το άγχος τους κρατάει σε εγρήγορση...χρησιμοποίησαν δηλαδή το άγχος προς όφελός τους...

----------


## feli

καλά δε σου είπα και τίποτα.. πολύ παρεξήγηση δεν πέφτει εδώ? εγώ δεν μπήκα στο φόρουμ για να σας κοντράρω, την αποψή μου λέω και δεν έχει να κάνει με πρόσωπα το τι λέω εδώ μέσα..αν ενοχλώ να το βουλώσω και να την κάνω, να μη δημιουργώ και εντάσεις
εγώ βασικά αναφέρθηκα στο στρες και οχι στο δημιουργικό άγχος που υπάρχει όπως σωστά λες

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να το βουλώσεις ούτε να την κάνεις...
κουβέντα κάνουμε...
απλά με τις εντάσεις γίνεται πιο διασκεδαστική.. :Wink:

----------


## olga_soul

Φέλη μου ο Βασίλης έχει δίκιο..είμαστε και λίγο θερμόαιμοι εδώ..χι...χι..Η παρουσία σου και η συμβολή σου προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ! Οι απόψεις μας είναι λογικό να διαφέρουν, δεν το θεωρώ περίεργο. Αλλά αυτός δεν είναι αυτόματα λόγος παρεξήγησης. Μην το παίρνεις λοιπόν σοβαρά... :Wink:

----------


## αντωνης25

το ανχος ειναι καλο να υπαρχει στη ζωη του ανθρωπου σε λογικα πλαισια ετσι ωστε να υπαρχει μια ισσοροπεια στις ενεργειες του καθε ατομου...πανω απο το φυσιολογικο υπαρχει προβλημα λειτουργειας του ατομου σε εργασια σχεση κτλ κτλ αυτο για μενα το υπερβολικο ανχος δειχνει οτι υπαρχει στο ατομο ψυχικη διαταραχη....υπαρχει προβλημα συγγροτησης και λειτουργειας του ατομου γυρω απο τον εαυτο του και το ιδιο του το περιβαλλον...κανεις δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει φυσιολογικα με παραπανω ανχος....αρα δεν συνηθηζεται αυτο το πραγμα ουτε λειτουργει το ατομο σωστα ραψωδε...κατα τα αλλα εσυ τι κανεις?ολα καλα?

----------


## Adzik

...Νικη μου εισαι καλητερα?

----------


## nikigirl18

Ναι καλυτερα ειμαι αυτες τις μερες.Σημερα ειχα και ραντεβου με τη γιατρο,εξακολουθω να εχω αγχος πριν απο καθε ραντεβου παρολο που πηγαινω τοσο καιρο αλλα πλεον μιλαμε για αρκετα θεματα καθε φορα.Αν και ειναι αρκετες οι φορες που ειμαι πεσμενη και που και που εχω και κατι τασεις αυτκτονιας ακομα,που ομως δεν ειναι τοσο εντονες οσο ηταν,μπορω να πω οτι δεν εχει καμια σχεση το πως ημουνα πριν που δεν μπορουσα ουτε να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι κ εκλαιγα ολη μερα,με το πως ειμαι τωρα.Τωρα πηγαινω κανονικα στη δουλεια μου οπου τα πηγαινω πολυ καλα και μ\'εχει βοηθησει και παρα πολυ πιστευω,βγαινω καπως και γενικα προσπαθω.Αυτο που μου λεει και η γιατρος ειναι οτι προσπαθω να κανω κατι σε ολους τους τομεις,αλλα ειναι πολλα τα ζητηματα που πρεπει να λυθουν οποτε χρειαζεται χρονος.Αλλα για αρχη καλα ειναι.
Τωρα περιμενω να δω τι θα γινει και με την εξεταστικη..ελπιζω να αναβληθει γιατι δεν εχω ανοιξει βιβλιο μεχρι τωρα.Οχι λογω καταθλιψης ομως αλλα λογω βαρεμαρας και οτι δεν το παιρνω αποφαση να διαβασω.
Ακομα βεβαια χρειαζεται πολυ προσπαθεια γιατι με το παραμικρο πεφτω και με απασχολει πολυ μη γυρισω στα ιδια...αλλα ενταξει και να γυρισω(που ελπιζω να μη γινει)..τωρα το μαθα..Πιανεις πρωτα πατο και μετα αρχιζεις να ανεβαινεις σιγα σιγα.
Αυτα προς το παρον.
Φιλακια σε ολους!! :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

ετσι ειναι νικακι μου...

----------


## Adzik

..μπραβο του!!!!! ...ετσι..step by step... :Smile:

----------


## αντωνης25

σοβαρα?μπραβο το βρηκες....

----------


## nikigirl18

Εδω και δυο μερες γυρισα στα ιδια..δεν εγινε τιποτα που να με επηρεασει κλπ αλλα ειμαι οπως ημουνα..οι ιδιες αρνητικες σκεψεις,το ιδιο αδιεξοδο,τα ιδια ολα.Δε λεω οτι το ειχα ξεπερασει εντελως οποτε ειναι φυσικο ακομα να υπαρχουν καποιες μεταπτωσεις αλλα οχι σε τετοιο σημειο.Παλι δε θελω να κανω τιποτα,δε θελω να μιλαω με κανεναν κλπ.Σημερα ειχα παει και στη γιατρο,μου ειπε οτι θα πρεπει να αρχισω αντικαταθλιπτικα γιατι εδω και καιρο εχω αρχισει και παιρνω κατι αγχολυτικα απο μονη μου,οποτε προκειμενου να κανω οτι μου κατεβαινει και να μην εχω και αποτελεσμα καλυτερα να παρω αυτα που πρεπει.Ειπαμε για τα seropram,αλλα εγω παλι τελευταια στιγμη δε δεχτηκα οποτε δωσαμε αλλη μια βδομαδα περιθωριο.Μη με ρωτησετε γιατι δε θελω να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα,ουτε εγω ξερω..απλα σημερα μονο με την ιδεα οτι θα παρω αισθανομουνα ακομα πο χαλια.Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω κανεναν απο τους δικους μου να βοηθησει στο ελαχιστο,το μονο που μπορουν να βοηθησουν μια χαρα ειναι να με κανουν χειροτερα..στην ουσια ειμαι μονη μου και εχω να αντιμετωπισω περα απο τα προβληματα τα δικα μου κ προβληματα αλλων.Μαλιστα το μοναδικο προβλημα που βλεπουν οι δικοι μου ειναι οτι ερμηνευουν το οτι αρχισα να ασχολουμαι λιγο και με μενα ως πληρη αδιαφορια γί\'αυτους.Τελος παντων,δεν μ\'αρεσει να ακουγομαι τοσο απαισιοδοξη,πιστευω οτι καποια στιγμη θα τελειωσει ολο αυτο με καποιον τροπο(βεβαια τωρα μονο εναν τροπο βλεπω,αλλα ξερω πως δεν ειναι λυση).Προς το παρον αυτο που θα κανω ειναι να πεταξω τα αγχολυτικα και να συνεχισω να προσπαθω...

----------


## gm

Νίκη μου γεία σου,
Προσπάθησε να μην κάνεις σκοτεινές σκέψεις, δεν είσαι μόνη σου είμαστε όλοι έδω δίπλα σου και θέλουμε να το νιώσεις αύτο (η θετική ενέργεια λένε οτι μεταφέρεται μακάρι να ισχυεί και να νιώσεις οτι δεν είσαι μόνη σου). Όσο για τα προβλήματα των άλλων άστα λίγο στην άκρη δεν είσαι η σουπερ-ηρωας Νίκη, πρέπει να κοιταξεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου, δεν είναι εγωιστικο αυτο που σου λεω γιατί σκέψου οτι αν εσυ είσαι κάλα τοτε σιγουρα θα μπορεις να ασχοληθεις με μεγαλυτερη ηρεμια και με τα προβλήματα των αλλων αλλα αν εσυ δεν εισαι καλα πως θα τα καταφέρεις?
Νικούλα πραγματικά θέλω να ξέρεις οτι είμαι δίπλα σου, είσαι απο τα λίγα ατομα που δεν χρειαζεται να γνωρισεις απο κοντα για να καταλάβεις τον χαρακτήρα τους και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει απο τα μηνυματα που σου στελνουν και τα άλλα παιδία όλοι αισθανόμαστε πολύ τρυφερα για εσένα.

----------


## nikigirl18

Σ\'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ gm μου!

----------


## anwnimi

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ένα άτομο σαν κι εσένα δεν έπεσε στα καλά καθούμενα στην κατάθλιψη, έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις πολλά προβλήματα από πίσω... 

Βέβαια κανένας δεν πέφτει στην κατάθλιψη στα καλά καθούμενα, ίσως κάποιοι απ΄έξω να πιστεύουν έτσι που δεν ξέρουν το πρόβλημα, ίσως μερικές φορές κι εμείς οι ίδιοι να κατηγορούμε τους εαυτούς μας λέγοντας \"μα τα έχω \"σχεδόν\" όλα, τι μου έλειψε και έγινα χάλια, τι ηλίθιος/α που είμαι;\". Κι όμως, πάντα υπάρχει κάτι που το προκάλεσε, ίσως να το έχουμε θάψει καλά για πολύ καιρό, και βγήκε στην επιφάνεια πολύ αργότερα με αποτέλεσμα να μας ισοπεδώσει...

Νίκη, σίγουρα η έλλειψη συμπαράστασης από το οικείο μας περιβάλλον μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε ακόμα χειρότερα. Μπορούμε όμως, τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατο, απλά θέλει μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια. Μπορούμε, πρέπει να αγαπήσουμε ξανά τους εαυτούς μας, άσχετα αν οι άλλοι (οικογένεια, φίλοι) δε γνωρίζουν πως να μας δείξουν την αγάπη τους πονώντας μας πολλές φορές. 

Πρέπει να αγαπάμε τους εαυτούς μας ανεξάρτητα από τους άλλους! Είναι σκληρό και δύσκολο και ίσως φαίνεται εγωιστικό. Μη σε νοιάζει η εξεταστική, μη σε νοιάζουν οι τυχόν επικρίσεις των δικών σου, από το ένα αυτί να μπαίνουν και από το άλλο να βγαίνουν, όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι αυτό. Αυτό που προέχει είναι εσύ, καμία σχολή και κανένα μάθημα. Αυτά μπορούν να γίνουν και αργότερα. Συνέχισε τις επισκέψεις στην ειδικό, εμπιστεύσου την και όλα θα πάνε καλά, σιγά σιγά. 

Οι υποτροπές σε όλους μας έχουν συμβεί, όποιο πρόβλημα κι αν αντιμετωπίζουμε, απλά στην αρχή μας καταβάλλουν πιο εύκολα. 

Συνέχισε Νίκη τον αγώνα.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

καλημέρα νίκη,
ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!

τελικά η δύναμη είναι καμιά φορά να αφήνεσαι στο σωστό, έστω κι αν, ακόμη και για να τιμωρήσεις τον εαυτό σου ασυνείδητα, το αποφεύγεις.
εφόσον έχεις τη δυνατότητα να γνωρίζεις ότι κάποιες στιγμές χρειάζεσαι ιατρική κάλυψη, μην το απορίπτεις. συζήτησε με το γιατρό σου και αποφασίστε μαζί. μα άσε τον εαυτό σου να δεχτεί τη βοήθεια του άλλου.
καλημέρα, είναι το πρώτο μνμ της ημέρας, στο αφιερώνω...

----------


## berg

Νικη οταν ειχα καταθλιψη με βοηθησε να πηγαινο βολτες και η δουλια γιατι ξεχνιομουν. Ηθελα και να το ξεπερασο και για αυτο να το θελησεισ και να το κανεισ σκοπο σου.

----------


## Joker

Υπόγειο 
από αδελφούς Κατσιμίχα 

Τους ήλιους δεν εμέτρησες 
που σε ζητήσαν τόσα χρόνια
πού \'σαι γυναίκα 
με τα γαλάζια τσίνορα
Σ\' έκρυψε στο φουστάνι της 
η μαραμένη κοπέλα
πέντε χειμώνες σ\' έθαψαν 
σε χιόνι λασπερό

Μεγάλη νυχτερίδα τρέφεται 
απ\' τη νιότη σου
γι\' αυτό νωρίς βραδιάζει 
πριν χορτάσεις
το μεσημέρι καίει 
στα ψηλά τα δώματα
το κύμα σου ξανθό 
λούζει τους δρόμους

Πεθαίνεις με τους ποιητές 
κάθε ηλιοβασίλεμα
τα χέρια σου μυρίζουν 
απ\' τα μαλλιά τους
χτυπάει η καμπάνα 
που δεν πιστεύεις πια
σε ξένη αυλή συνομιλείς 
με το φεγγάρι

Σου \'φερε ο Μυλόζ 
φέτος την άνοιξη
την πείνα σου ποιος άλλος μπορούσε να νοιαστεί
φουρτούνιασε τη γειτονιά 
το φιλντισένιο αμάξι του
γίνου όμορφη, γίνου όμορφη, 
στα περιβόλια θα σε δείξει

Έχεις ένα χαμόγελο 
από μαργαριτάρια
ψαράδες Σικελοί 
στο ταίριασαν να το φοράς
ψάξε και βρες το 
πριν σε κλείσει η νύχτα
σ\' ένα υπόγειο βαθύτερο 
από τούτο

----------


## feli

Νίκη μου χαίρομαι πολύ που είσαι καλύτερα!!!!!!!!!! εύχομαι να περάσουν γρήγορα όλα αυτά και να νιώθεις πάντα καλά! ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα!

----------


## Adzik

..Νικακι..ολα θα πανε καλα.. θα δεις :Smile:  :Smile: 
ετσι μπουμπουκα?...φιλακια του...

----------


## αντωνης25

μα γιατι ρε νικη δεν μπορω να σου στειλω μνμ?εχεις κανει κατι?η κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## nikigirl18

Δεν ξερω..παντως αλλα υ2υ ερχονται..θεμα βαζεις στο μνμ?

----------


## olga_soul

Νίκη μου μάλλον πρέπει να ασκήσω επάνω σου γελωτοθεραπεία...made by Olga...lol
Να δεις για πότε θα φτιάξει η διάθεσή σου και η κακιά μάγισσα κατάθλιψη θα φύγει...
Θα της δείξω εγώ της ρουφιάνας...με πιο δικαίωμα κυρά μου τρυπώνεις στην ψυχολογία μας ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ?????
Μην την αφήνεις όμως Νικούλα μου να τρυπώσει στο πετσί σου....τί νομίζεις ότι είναι πιο δυνατή από εσένα??? Νομίζει.........
Φιλιά μωρό!

----------


## αντωνης25

οχι βαζω θεμα.....μη μασας ρε νικη μεχρι να παντρευτεις θα γιανει...

----------


## Adzik

....αχ βρε Αντωνη μου μη λες τετοια....

----------


## Adzik

..εκτος κι αν εννοεις .. \" μεχρι να παντρευτεις θα Γιαννη\"...  :Big Grin:  :P:P

----------


## nikigirl18

Τελικα αποφασισα να μην παρω τα seropram που μου ειπε η γιατρος για το λογο οτι δεν τα πηρα τοσο καιρο που ημουνα τελειως χαλια..τωρα θα τα παρω που υπαρχει καποια βελτιωση..;Συμφωνησε και εκεινη με αυτο και μου ειπε κιολας οτι εχω κανει ηδη αρκετα βηματα.Σε γενικες γραμμες καλα ειμαι,με πιανουν βεβαια κατι φασεις να μη θελω να μου μιλαει ανθρωπος κ τα σχετικα αλλα ενταξει δε διαρκουν και παρα πολυ.Αυτα προς το παρον..
φιλακια πολλα :Wink:

----------


## nikigirl18

Adzik θα συμφωνησω :P :P

----------


## αντωνης25

φιλακια?που?στα χιλακια?χε χε χε χε....χαιρομαι που πας καλυτερα.ευγε!!!!

----------


## nikigirl18

lol:P

----------


## nikigirl18

Φιλακια πολλα Δαναη μου :Wink:

----------


## αντωνης25

........

----------


## Adzik

και απο μενα πολλα φιλακια..

----------


## Adzik

Νικακι..εσυ?....

----------


## silent

καλημέρα από εμένα..
εγώ άρχισα πριν από μία εβδoμάδα ακριβώς να παίρνω seropram, 
και ακόμα δεν ξέρω να σας πω αν έχει αποτέλεσμα. Ισως να έχει.
Ο γιατρός, μου είπε ότι τα απότελέσματα θα εμφανιστούν σε 20 μέρες με 1 μήνα,
και ότι η θεραπεία συνεχίζεται για 6 μήνες (ίσως και προληπτικά).

Επίσης θέλω να πω στη Νίκη ότι το εν λόγω φάρμακο δεν είναι εθιστικό, και γράφεται σε
απλή συνταγή, (όχι σε αυτή με την κόκκινη γραμμή).
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν θες να πάρεις αυτό το φάρμακο, εφόσον έπαιρνες αγχωλυτικά!
Αν θες απαντάς.
Πιστεύω ότι θα βοηθήσει, καθώς έχω ακούσει ότι ίσως αν δεν ακολουθήσεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή, ίσως να υποτροπιάσεις! δεν θέλω να σε φοβήσω, και αισθάνομαι άσχημα που στο γράφω έτσι, αλλά ίσως να είναι ή αλήθεια..

Βασικά, με λένε Γιώργο, είμαι 20 χρονών, και έχω κατάθληψη και αγοραφοφία.
Βασικά ήθελα να ρωτήσω, αν κάποιος ξέρει, αν το seropram βοηθάει στην αγοραφοβία.
Γιατί αν όχι, μάλλον θα πω στον γιατρό μου να μου δώσει κάποιο άλλο που να 
βοηθάει και στα 2..

Ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι η κατάθλιψη μπορεί να σε συμβει σε οποιονδήποτε, με ή χωρίς λόγο.
Δεν έχει σήμασία αν είσαι άστεγος ή πρωθυπουργος, μπορεί να συμβεί στον οποιονδήποτε.
Ίσως σε μένα να προκληθηκε από την αγοραφοβία ή χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο όπως μου είπε.

Σχετικά με την αγοραφοβία: είναι ένα παράξενο σύμπτωμα αυτό που έχω, όταν βγαίνω έξω, που δεν ξέρω αν το έχει κάποιος άλλος.
Κάθε φορά που βγαίνω έξω με πιάνει αναγούλα και τάση για εμετό. Ίσως κάνω εμετό, ίσως όχι. Ξεκίνησε πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου αυτό, χώρις κανένα λόγο.
Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν να σταματήσω να βγαίνω συχνά έξω για διασκέδαση καφε κτλ, κάτι που αργότερα έγινε έξαιρετικά σπάνιο, να πηγαίνω όλο και πιο σπάνια στην σχολή,
πράγμα που με έκανε να περάσω μόνο ένα μάθημα στην εξεταστική, 
(οπότε Νίκη μήν στεναχωριέσαι για το 1 μάθημα που δεν πέρασες).
Η λύση που βρήκα γύρω στα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου, ακούει στο όνομα primperan (αντιεμετικό).
Έτσι μπόρεσα να πηγαίνω λίγο συχνότερα στην σχολή και στην δουλειά χωρίς αναγούλες.

Όμως δεν το έκανα με ευχαρίστηση γιατί αυτό το φάρμακο είχε παρενεργειες.
Καταρχήν πάρα πολύ υπνηλία και χασμουριτό, πονοκέφαλος, κακή διάθεση και γενικά σου \"βάραινε\" το κεφάλι. π.χ. μόλις έφτανα στην σχολή ένιωθα ότι είχα κάνει 50 ώρες μάθημα,
ενώ δεν είχα κάνε ούτε μία! και το κεφάλι μου ήταν ήδη καζάνι!

ετσι λοιπόν άρχιζα να ελλατώνω πάλι τις \"επισκέψεις\" μου στην σχολή και την δουλειά...
Όσο για νυχτερινές εξόδους, πρέπει να σας πω ότι πήγα να δώ μία ταινία με την κοπέλα μου στο σινεμά πριν από 2-2,5 μήνες, και πρίν από αυτό είχα να βγω έξω για διασκέδαση μήνες.. (ίσως 5-5,5).
Δεν είχα κανένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα που δεν έβγαινα, κανένα απολύτως. Μάλιστα αισθανόμουν καλύτερα από το να βγω έξω και να με πιάσουν αναγούλες μπροστά σε όλο τον κόσμο, και στους φίλους μου. Πριν λίγο καιρό μάλιστα αποφάσισα να μήν πάω διακοπές, για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου (για προφανείς λόγους)...  :Frown:  ούτε κι αυτό με πείραξε όμως...

σχετικά με την κατάθλιψη: πριν ένα μήνα με έπιασε κατάθλιψη...
δεν ενδιαφερόμουν για τίποτα, δεν είχα όρεξη για τίποτα, δεν με ένοιαζε τπτ, ήθελα μόνο να κοιμάμαι για να μην σκέφτομαι, δεν έτρωγα τπτ για 3 μέρες (ξέρετε τα συμπτώματα). με το ζόρι πήγα σε ένα νοσοκομείο με την μάνα μου,
κι εκεί μου είπαν για την κατάθλιψη και την αγοραφοβία, και μου συνέστησαν να πάω σε κάποιο ειδικό.

την τετάρτη 21/6 λοιπόν, πήγα σε έχα ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε τα φάρμακα.
Υπάρχουν μερικές φορές που αισθάνομαι πολύ άσχημα, και άλλες που αισθάνομαι καλύτερα.
Οι άσχημες σκέψεις είναι το χειρότερο από όλα.
Η πιο άσχημη σκέψη που έχω κάνει, είναι ότι μπορεί να τρελάθώ, να χάσω τον έλεγχο και να κάνω κακό στην κοπέλα μου.
Ειλίκρινα δεν θα με ένοιαζε να έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου, αλλά δεν θα άντεχα ποτέ να κάνω κακό σε κάποιον άλλο.

Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό? Ήξερα ότι οι σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας είναι συνηθισμένες, αλλά το να κάνεις κακό σε κάποιον άλλο?
μερικές φορές είμαι αισιόδοξος, αλλά άλλες σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως δεν θέλω να γίνω καλά, ότι ίσως δεν θα μπορέσω, ότι είμαι ήδη πάρα πολύ ταλαιπωρημένος και όπως λέει και ο τίτλος
αυτού του topic, ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ πια. 
Έτσι σχεδόν κάθε φορά που βλέπω ανοιχτή μπαλκονόπορτα, σκέφτομαι εμένα να πηδάω κάτω από το μπαλκόνι για να τελειώσει όλο αυτό...

Δυσάρεστες σκέψεις... Τέσπα το αποτέλεσμα αυτών των σκέψεων είναι να πηγαίνω στην τουαλέτα και να κάνω εμετό, και φυσικά να νιώθω χάλια...
Τώρα τελευταία προσπαθώ να τρώω και να πίνω πολύ νερό, πράγμα που βοηθάει νομίζω.
Κάποιος μου είπε, ότι η διαθεση μου έχει τα \"πάνω της και τα κάτω της\", λόγω του ότι
είναι η πρώτη εβδομάδα που παίρνω το φάρμακο και επειδή το καλοκαίρι μερικες φορές τα φαρμακα δημιουργουν παρενέργειες.

Θέλω να σας πω ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από την καρδιά μου,
διότι μερικές φορές όταν δεν έχω καλή διάθεση, διαβάζω μερικά θέματα στο forum, μου κρατάτε πολύ καλή παρέα και αισθάνομαι καλυτερα!

Και ένα μεγάλο συγνώμη διότι το μήνυμά μου είναι πολύ μεγάλο και σίγουρα θα σας κουρασε... 
anyway ελπίζω να ξαναεπικοινωνησω μαζί σας σύντομα!
και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

Γιώργο,καλώς ήρθες!
Δεν έχω αγοραφοβία για να ξέρω αν το seropram είναι αποτελεσματικό στο πρόβλημά σου.Επειδή όμως παίρνω seropram αυτή την περίοδο,θα \'θελα να σου πω δυο λόγια για το πώς με βοήθησαν!
Κατά καιρούς,είχα κρίσεις πανικού.Το μεγαλύτερό μου πρόβλημα ήταν οτι δεν μπορούσα να μπω στα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς και κυρίως σε πλοίο και αεροπλάνο και πάθαινα κρίσεις οχι μόνο κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού αλλά και πριν καν ανέβω!
Παίρνω seropram εδώ και 4 μήνες.Τις πρώτες 4-5 μέρες μου κόπηκε η όρεξη με αποτέλεσμα να χάσω 2 κιλά.Στη συνέχεια δεν είχα την παραμικρή παρενέργεια!Απεναντίας!Μάλ ιστα,έβαλα και 5 κιλά!Επίσης,οχι μόνο ανέβηκα σε πλοίο αλλά ετοιμάζομαι ν\' ανέβω και σε αεροπλάνο!!
Γενικά,τα seropram είναι ήπια μπορώ να πω απ\' την έως τώρα &lt;&lt;πείρα&gt;&gt; μου.Δεν μου προκάλεσαν εθισμό ούτε στερητικό σύνδρομο την πρώτη φορά που τα σταμάτησα απότομα.Κάθε οργανισμός όμως αντιδρά διαφορετικά.Γι\' αυτό να συμβουλεύεσαι πάντα τον γιατρό σου για οποιαδήποτε απορία.
Βέβαια,τα χάπια δεν είναι λύση.Πρέπει με τις δικές σου δυνάμεις να κάνεις ό,τι κάνεις!Αλλά όταν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις διαφορετικά....
Ελπίζω να σου έδωσα μια εικόνα για τα seropram

Φιλικά,
Χρύσα

----------


## nikigirl18

Καλως ηρθες και απο μενα Γιωργο.Οσο με αφορα δεν εχω προβλημα να παρω συγκεκριμενα το seropram αλλα οποιοδηποτε αντικαταθλιπτικο φαρμακο,δεν ξερω το λογο που εξ\'αρχης ημουνα ετσι αρνητικη στο να παρω αντικαταθλιπτικα αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη θεωρω και οτι δεν τα χρειαζομαι διοτι πηγαινω πολυ καλυτερα οποτε αφου δεν τα πηρα τοσο καιρο,δε νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τα παρω τωρα.Σχετικα με την υποτροπη το σκεφτομαι και εγω οτι μπορει να συμβει ανα πασα στιγμη και επειδη ακομα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι και τελειως καλα αν αφεθω λιγο ξερω οτι μπορει να ειμαι τα ιδια,οποτε δεν επαναπαυομαι.Αυτο που κοιταω τωρα ειναι να προσπαθω να κανω πραγματα και γενικα να βαλω τη ζωη μου σε μια ταξη γιατι με την καταθλιψη τοσους μηνες τα ειχα παρατησει ολα..υπαρχουν ομως πολλες φορες που ανησυχω οτι θα επανερθω παλι στα ιδια αλλα ενταξει κανω οτι μπορω τωρα και αν ειναι να υπαρξει υποτροπη θα υπαρξει.
Η καταθλιψη ειναι κατι που σιγουρα δε δειχνει αδυναμια χαρακτηρα οπως πιστευουν μερικοι και μπορει να συμβει,οπως σου ειπε ο γιατρος σου,σε οποιονδηποτε.Δεν κανει διακρισεις,ερχεται απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη και τα αλλαζει ολα.
Για τη σχολη τελικα ειναι ματαιο να κοιταω το ενα μαθημα που δεν περασα,οταν στην κατασταση που ημουνα καταφερα να περασω τα υπολοιπα τεσσερα..απλα ειμαι λιγο τελειομανης και γι\'αυτο.
Το primperan το παιρνω και εγω σχεδον καθημερινα επειδη εχω προβλημα με το στομαχι λογω αγχους.Δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου εφερε τιποτα παρενεργειες παρα μονο λιγη υπνηλια που και που.
Καταλαβαινω απολυτα το πως αισθανεσαι γιατι το εχω περασει 2 φορες για 3 μηνες την πρωτη φορα και για 7 μηνες τη δευτερη και ετσι εχω μαθει δυστυχως για τα καλα πλεον πως ειναι να εχεις καταθλιψη.Ειναι φυσικο να κουραζεσαι,να απελπιζεσαι και στο τελος να φτανεις σε μια απαθεια κατα καποιον τροπο,οτι δηλαδη δε σε νοιαζει να γινεις καλα γιατι ετσι και αλλιως δεν προκειται να γινεις οποτε και παρατας καθε προσπαθεια.Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει τωρα ειναι οτι ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι και λειτουργεις στην καταθλιψη ειναι τελειως διαφορετικος απ\'οτι ο φυσιολογικος.Οποτε οποιαδηποτε σκεψη αυτη τη στιγμη οσο περιεργη και αν σου φαινεται ειναι αποτελεσμα της καταθλιψης.Σκεφτομαι τωρα που ειμαι καλυτερα το τι πραγματα σκεφτομουνα και πραγματικα δεν ειχαν καμια λογικη και καμια σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα.Αυτο που λες για τις μπαλκονοπορτες το ειχα και εγω και γενικα καθημερινα σχεδον σκεφτομουνα ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος για να αυτοκτονησω και καποιες φορες ειχα ερθει και αρκετα κοντα στο να το αποφασισω γιατι το εβλεπα ως τη μοναδικη λυση.Τελικα ομως δεν ειναι καθολου αυτο η λυση.
Ειναι σημαντικο που απευθυνθηκες νωρις σε ειδικο και παιρνεις θεραπεια γιατι ετσι ισως το ξεπερασεις πιο γρηγορα.Το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι θα το ξεπερασεις οσο και αν τωρα ισως δεν το πιστευεις.Καποια μερα θα σου φαινονται ολα αυτα μακρινα και απλα θα αναλογιζεσαι το τι περασες.
Και να ξερεις πως εδω υπαρχουν ατομα που μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν και να μιλησεις για οτι σε προβληματιζει.

Φιλακια σε ολους

----------


## silent

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκη για όσα μου έγραψες, το εκτιμώ και το σέβομαι!
Σήμερα άρχισα να παίρνω ένα ολόκληρο χάπι, όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός.
Τα αποτελέσματα θα φανούν μετά τις 15 πρώτες μέρες απότι μου είπε,
και την τρίτη θα τον πάρω ένα τηλ. να μιλήσουμε...

Χάρηκα όταν μου είπε ότι αυτό το φάρμακο εξαφανίζει και την αγοραφοβία!
Σήμερα είμαι σχετικά πολύ καλύτερα από χθες.
Ενώ ήθελα να κοιμάμαι όλη μέρα, σήμερα το προσπάθησα αλλά τελικά σηκώθηκα.

Αυτό πιστεύω ότι είναι και το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι της ημέρας. Όταν ξυπνάς.
Κι αυτό γιατί όταν σκέφτεσαι ασχημα πράγματα κι έχεις ακεφιά, πέφτεις για ύπνο και τα ξεχνάς 
όλα για 10-12 ώρες, όταν ξυπνάς όμως τα ξαναθυμάσαι, και έτσι θες να ξανακοιμηθείς γρήγορα.

Το χειρότερο που μου συμβαίνει είναι το ότι τρώω πολύ δύσκολα, με πολύ ζόρι και πολύ λίγο.
Ίσως να έχει κλείσει λίγο το στομάχι μου γι αυτό. Αισθάνομαι κουρασμένος και αδύναμος.
Έχω παρατηρήσει μία ακόμα αλλαγή στον εαυτό μου: Έχω γίνει πολύ ευαίσθητος.
π.χ. όταν βλέπω μία ταινία τρόμου, αισθάνομαι τον τρόμο και την αγωνία που αισθάνονται
οι πρωταγωνιστές, σαν να παίζω εγώ ο ίδιος στην ταινία, ή σαν να γίνεται αυτό στα αλήθεια και να συμβαίνει σε μένα!
παράξενο ε?
ακόμα κι όταν βλέπω αγώνα ποδοσφαίρου, και βλέπω τους ποδοσφαιριστες να τρέχουν,
να κουράζονται και να ανασαίνοθν γρήγορα, αισθάνομαι σαν να κουραζομαι εγώ!

τελοσπάντων αυτά από εμένα.
Σχετικά με το primperan προσπάθησε Νίκη να μήν το παίρνεις καθημερινά, αλλά όσο μπορείς λιγότερο.
Εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει πολύ, από εκεί που δεν μπορούσα να βγω καθόλου έξω μόλις το ανακάλυψα, εβγαινα!
αλλά αν το παιρνεις συνέχεια ίσως από κάποιο σημείο και μετά να μην σου κάνει τπτ!
ετσι γίνεται με όλα σχεδόν τα φάρμακα!

Τα λέμε σύντομα παιδιά!

----------


## NATNIK

ξερεις τι πιστευω οτι πρεπει να αρχισεις να δινεις νοημα σε μικρα πραγματα δεν ξερω τι σε εφτασε σε αυτη την κατασταση δεν μπορει να συνεβει ετσι απλα κοιταξε μεσα σου και δεσ τι φταιει ...αλλα δεσ και την ζωη λιγο πιο χαλαρα ευχαριστησε τον εαυτο σου και ασε οσους δεν καταλαβαινουν τη φαση που περνασ μακρια..............ΒΡΕΣ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΘΕΙΣ...Δεν ειναι κακο αυτο που περνας σιγουρα κατι θα βγει μελλοντικα ...απλα μη του δωσεις ςκταση και δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου..

----------


## nikigirl18

Σ\'ευχαριστω νατνικ.

----------


## nikigirl18

Καλημερα..τι κανετε?Εγω αρχιζω παλι και δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα και να μου θυμιζω το πως ημουνα πριν λιγο καιρο.Βεβαια ενταξει ακομα το ελεγχω αλλα ανησυχω μηπως επανερθω στα ιδια παλι.Η γιατρος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον απο Σεπτεμβρη θα χρειαστει και παλι να πηγαινω δυο φορες την εβδομαδα για να γινει κατι πιο συστηματικο.Μαλλον τελικα θα πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι συνεχως θα υπαρχει ο φοβος της υποτροπης και οτι αμα αφηνομαι λιγο θα επανερχομαι στην ιδια κατασταση..

----------


## raphsssodos

Ακούγεται ίσως παράδοξο αλλά πιστεύω πως όσο περισσότερο σκεφτόμαστε την υποτροπή τόσο λιγότερες πιθανότητες έχουμε να την πάθουμε...

----------


## nikigirl18

Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι Βασιλη μου γιατι εγω το σκεφτομαι πολυ συχνα.. :Wink:

----------


## raphsssodos

Κι εγώ... :Wink:

----------


## alex30

Όλα θα πανε καλα Νίκη αρκεί να πιστέψεις σε εσένα. 
Φιλικά πάντα
Alex30

----------


## nikigirl18

Δαναη και Αλεξ μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ.Φιλακια πολλα

----------


## alex30

Φιλακια και σε εσενα Νικη μου

----------


## nikigirl18

Φιλακια Αλεξ μου :Wink:

----------


## Lenaki

Καλημερα παιδια.
Τελικα η υποτροπη ειναι \"σκεψη\" ( η μηπως εφιαλτης; ) ολων μας ετσι;  :Wink: 
Εγω ξερω για τα καλα πως ακομη και να παψω παλι να εχω πανικους, εχω εξαιρετικα μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να ξαναχω ξανα και ξανα και ξανα...
Και τελικα, γιατι να μην τους εχω; Καλυτεροι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν; Χεχε...Πουλαω τρελιτσα γιατι δε με βλεπω καλα τις τελευταιες μερες. Ε ειπαμε, αλλα να μη σαλταρουμε κιολας εντελως :P

----------


## Lenaki

Νικι μου κουραγιο. Εδω ειμαστε ολοι  :Big Grin:

----------


## raphsssodos

Η υποτροπή έρχεται μάλλον από τον φόβο της σκέψης μιας πιθανής υποτροπής...
Κι έτσι συμφωνώ με Ωρίονα και Δανάη που λένε πως αφού οι σκέψεις αυτές έρχονται ούτως ή άλλως απλά παριστάνεις τον αδιάφορο περιμένοντας να πάνε στο καλό μαθαίνοντας παράλληλα πως να τις μετα-χειρίζεσαι κ να τις δέχεσαι μην ξεχνώντας πως αποτελούν ένα ακόμα αμυντικό τείχος...

----------


## nikigirl18

καλημερα..Αυτες τις μερες λειπω,ειμαι διακοπες και μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι αρκετα καλα χωρις βεβαια να λειπουν που και που καποιες διακυμανσεις οι οποιες ομως ειναι φυσιολογικες.Ελπιζω να περνατε καλα..
φιλακια

----------


## Lenaki

Ετσι Νικη!!! 
Περνα καλα!!!
Φετος τις φοβαμαι τις διακοπες, αν τελικα δεν κιοτεψω και δεν παω...
Μπορει παλι να σκεφτω εσενα και να παρω θαρρος η να ζηλεψω που θα σε σκεφτομαι ξαπλωμενη και χαλαρη σε καποια παραλια.
Εσυ παντως κρατα γερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## raphsssodos

Θα αντέξει χωρίς λαπτοπ όμως; :P

----------


## silent

Μίλησα με τον ψυχιατρό μου για αυτό το θέμα.
Παιδιά μην φοβάστε την υποτροπή, αμα είναι να γίνει ας γίνει.
Απλά να σκέφτεστε ότι όπως το αντιμετωπίσετε την πρώτη φορά ετσι ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΤΕ και πάλι θα νικήσετε.

Anyway, ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι ουσιαστικά αυτό είναι φοβία.
Δλδ φοβάστε μήπως υποτροπιάσετε, ή φοβάστε μήπως κάνετε κακό σε κάποιον, ή στον εαυτό σας κτλ..
Και μου είπε ότι όποιος \"φοβάται μήπως κάνει κάτι ή πάθει κάτι\",
δεν κάνει και δεν παθαίνει τπτ.
Όπως έρχονται οι σκέψεις σας, αφήστε τις να φύγουν...
Επίσης μου είπε ότι αυτό που λένε κάποιοι δλδ το ότι \"Αν φοβάσαι κάτι πολύ τότε σου συμβαίνει\" είναι μύθος.

οπότε αυτό που είπε ο ραψοδός πριν κάποιες σελίδες είναι σωστό.

Νίκη οι φοβίες ξεπερνιούνται μην ανησυχείς, απλά πείσε τον εαυτό σου ότι είναι φοβίες και τπτ άλλο. Εσύ είσαι εκείνη που μου είχε πει ότι αν είναι να υποτροπιάσω τότε ας γίνει,
δεν θα σκάσω..

Έχεις σκεφτεί να πάρεις κάποια αγωγή?
Δεν είναι κάτι το τρομερό μην αγχόνεσαι..
Π.χ. όταν έχεις πυρετό, δεν παίρνεις ένα depon?
ή όταν έχεις περίοδο δεν παίρνεις Μπουσκοπάν?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
κάτι τέτοιο είναι κι αυτό..

δεν λέω να παρατήσεις την προσπάθεια που κάνεις, απλά να πάρεις μία βοήθεια..
σκέψου το..!

----------


## nikigirl18

Ο φοβος της υποτροπης ειναι λογικο να υπαρχει σε αυτη την περιπτωση,αλλα τωρα το αν θα συμβει ή οχι ειναι κατι που δεν μπορει να το ξερει κανεις.Υπαρχουν καποια στατιστικα στοιχεια που λενε οτι αν εχει περασει κανεις πχ δυο καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια ο κινδυνος για υποτροπη ειναι μεγαλυτερος απ\'οτι αν εχεις περασει ενα και γενικα οτι οσο αυξανεται ο αριθμος των καταθλιπτικων επεισοδιων τοσο αυξανονται και οι πιθανοτητες υποτροπης.Εγω ειχα ηδη μια υποτροπη γιατι την πρωτη φορα που περασα κατα8λιψη περσι διαρκεσε περιπου 4 μηνες,δεν ακολουθησα ουτε ψυχοθεραπεια,ουτε καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα το αφησα να περασει μονο του.Ημουνα καλα για καποιους μηνες αλλα απο τον Οκτωμβρη και μετα επανεμφανιστηκε.Οποτε τωρα ειναι φυσικο να με απασχολει αρκετα μηπως ξαναεχω τα ιδια,αλλα ενταξει οσο και να με απασχολει δεν μπορω να κανω κατι ετσι και αλλιως.
Τωρα οσον αφορα τα φαρμακα το σκεφτομαι να αρχισω απο Σεπτεμβρη να παιρνω τα seroxat ή τα seropram που μου ειχε πει η γιατρος.Απο τη μια δε θελω αλλα απο την αλλη βλεπω οτι ισως χρειαζονται γιατι ακομη δεν ειμαι καλα και αρκει το παραμικρο για να με ριξει.Τωρα δεν ξερω,τοσους μηνες προσπαθω να αποφασισω να παρω φαρμακα ή οχι και ακομα..
Σιγα σιγα πρεπει να αρχισω να διαβαζω και για την εξεταστικη αλλα δεν εχω καμια ορεξη..πρεπει να γινει και αυτο ομως.
Εσυ Γιωργο πως τα πας με τη θεραπεια?
Φιλακια

----------


## raphsssodos

Νίκη από τι θα εξαρτηθεί αν θα πάρεις φάρμακα ή όχι;
Από μια υποτροπή που ίσως έρθει; Αν είναι έτσι, τότε καλλίτερα να την προλάβεις παίρνοντάς τα από τώρα...
Τώρα για το παραμικρό που μπορεί να σε ρίξει πάει ανάλογα με το πόσο δίνεις σημασία στην πτώση...μερικές φορές νοιώθουμε να αισθανόμαστε περισσότερα πράγματα και μάλιστα ευκολότερα από τους άλλους ανθρώπους...υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν στιγμές που θα είσαι θλιμμένη και κακόκεφη με ή χωρίς λόγο...δεν χρειάζεται και να στενοχωριέσαι από πάνω που νοιώθεις έτσι...ότι κατεβαίνει, ανεβαίνει...η ζωή είναι ασανσέρ...απόλαυσε τα πάνω, αποδέξου τα κάτω...μην ψάχνεις πάντα το γιατί...μερικά πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως είναι...
άρχισε να διαβάζεις για την εξεταστική...η δράση σβήνει τα δάκρυα μου είπε μια φίλη και συμφωνώ απόλυτα...

----------


## nikigirl18

Αυτο ειναι το κακο με μενα οτι σε ολα ψαχνω συνεχεια το γιατι,υπεραναλυω καταστασεις και δινω πολυ εμφαση στα αρνητικα.Οποτε πως να ειμαι καλα μετα?
Καποιες φορες ειμαι καπως αισιοδοξη και σκεφτομαι οτι μπορω να ξαναρχισω καποια πραγματα που αφησα,να διορθωσω καποια αλλα,αλλες φορες παλι(τις περισσοτερες)σκεφτομαι οτι δεν αλλαζει τιποτα και οτι ακομα και να υπαρχει καποια βελτιωση στην ουσια δεν ειναι τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο.
Κατι αλλο που επισης με ριχνει ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να βαλω κανενα προγραμμα και ετσι μενουν πολλα πραγματα πισω και μετα αγχωνομαι οτι δεν προλαβαινω πχ και τωρα με την εξεταστικη δεν εχω αρχισει και πολυ να διαβαζω και εχω αγχωθει οτι δεν θα τα προλαβω.Βεβαια ενταξει απο τη μια λογω της καταθλιψης δεν μπορω να περιμενω να τα παω και παρα πολυ καλα εφοσον ενα εξαμηνο δεν παταγα στη σχολη αλλα απο την αλλη αισθανομαι οτι το χρησιμοποιω σαν δικαιολογια καπως αυτο και οτι αν ηθελα θα μπορουσα να ειχα κατσει να διαβασω και να τα παω μια χαρα.
Τουλαχιστον αυτο που κανω τωρα ειναι καθε φορα που ειμαι χαλια να σκεφτομαι οτι αργα ή γρηγορα θα μου περασει οπως και τις προηγουμενες φορες..
Αυτα προς το παρον..φιλακια

----------


## olga_soul

Νίκη μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τη Δανάη σε όσα σε συμβούλευσε!!! :Smile:  Έχει δίκιο!!!!!!!

Σχετικά με την αγωγή σε βλέπω πολύ καιρό τώρα να είσαι και διστακτική και αρνητική...... Μπορεί όμως στη φάση αυτή της ζωής σου να σε βοηθήσουν θετικά!!! :Smile: 

Σκέψου το μικρό μου και μην αγχώνεσαι τόσο πολύ για την τελειότητα στις καθημερινές σου δραστηριότητες!!! :Wink: 

Στο υπογράφει μιαν άκρως χρόνια υπερκινητική ύπαρξη!!! :Smile: 

ΦΙΛΙΑΚΙΑ :Smile:

----------


## top_secret

αλλαξε διαθεση, αλλαξε τροπο σκεψης,αναζητησε πραγματα που σε γεμιζουν θα υπαρχουν καποια.το κυριοτερο ειναι να σκεπτεσαι θετικα.μην αφηνεις τιποτα να σε παρει απο κατω.παρε τη ζωη στα χερια σου, σου ανηκει και πραγματικα αξιζει να προσπαθησεις.βαλε στοχους και προσπαθησε οχι για να ικανοποιησεις τους αλλους αλλα εσενα.ασχολεισου με τον εαυτο σου!καλη τυχη!

----------


## nikigirl18

Top_secret καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ και σ\'ευχαριστω και για τις συμβουλες σου.
Επ\'ευκαιριας λοιπον να σας πω και τα νεα μου.Γενικα αυτο το διαστημα προσπαθω να συνδυασω δουλεια και εξεταστικη και με δεδομενο το οτι τοσο καιρο δεν ειχα και την καλυτερη σχεση με τη σχολη μου(να παρακολουθω μαθηματα κλπ)τωρα εχω αγχωθει πολυ για να τα προλαβω ολα.Και οταν λεω εχω αγχωθει εννοω σε σημειο να μην μπορω να συγκεντρωθω με τιποτα,να με πιανουν πονοκεφαλοι,ζαλαδες κλπ.Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον μολις τελειωσω την εξεταστικη να ηρεμησω καπως.Τωρα οσο αφορα τα υπολοιπα,εχτες ξεκινησα παλι συνεδριες με τη γιατρο μου(ειχα σταματησει λογω διακοπων).Ειχα κανει και ενα τεστ προσωπικοτητας ΜΜΡΙ πριν το καλοκαιρι το οποιο εδειξε και αυτο καταθλιψη και προς το παρον θα συνεχισω να πηγαινω μια φορα την εβδομαδα για συνεδρια.Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι καλα,ουτε ομως και χαλια.Μπορει τη μια στιγμη να ειμαι καλα και μετα απο λιγο να ειμαι χαλια,να αρχισωνα σκεφτομαι διαφορα και να με κατηγορω για ολα και μετα παλι καλα.Αυτο με ανησυχει καπως το γιατι δηλαδη να εχω τοσο μεγαλες διακυμανσεις στη διαθεση και σε μικρο χρονικο διαστημα και να μην μπορω να το ελενξω κιολας.Δηλαδη μπορει να μου φταινε τα παντα και να μη θελω να βλεπω ανθρωπο και σε μιση ωρα να ειμαι μια χαρα.Επισης με απασχολει καπως το οτι αρχιζει ο χειμωνας παλι και οτι και τις δυο φορες που με ειχε πιασει καταθλιψη ξεκινησε χειμωνα(αν και κοντευω να κλεισω χρονο με την καταθλιψη αυτη τη φορα  :Stick Out Tongue: )οποτε τωρα που αλλαζει ο καιρος κλπ φοβαμαι μην ειμαι παλι τα ιδια.
Αυτα προς το παρον
φιλακια πολλα :Smile:

----------


## nikigirl18

Γενικα χρησιμοποιειται για να φανουν χαρακτηριστικα της προσωπικοτητας καποιου καθως και τυχον ψυχοπαθολογια.

----------


## nikigirl18

Σημερα τελικα αποφασισαμε με τη γιατρο να ξεκινησω seropram.Και παλι δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηθελα να τα παρω αλλα πλεον δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη.Τα ξεκινησα σημερα,τωρα θα δω πως θα παει με αυτα.Αλλα αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο,δεν ξερει και κανεις οτι θα ξεκινησω αντικαταθλιπτικα και ετσι θα πρεπει οτι κανω να το κανω μονη μου.Και ειναι αλλιως να ξερεις οτι εχεις καποιον δικο σου που θα ειναι διπλα σου και αλλιως να ξερεις οτι εισαι μονος σου.
Εξακολουθω να εχω αμφιβολιες για το αν τελικα επρεπε να τα παρω ή οχι τα seropram αλλα ελπιζω τελικα να εκανα το σωστο.

----------


## Psychologist

Νίκη καλησπέρα
Αναρωτιέμαι αν σκέφτηκες την επιλογή να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία. 
Γνωριζω την κατάθλιψη. Είναι αρκετά επώδυνη.
Τα φάρμακα ισως βοηθούν αλλά είναι ακόμη καλύτερα να κοιτάξεις μέσα σου με κατάλληλη καθοδήγηση απο κάποιον ειδικό. Μόνο από μέσα μπορείς να ξαναγεννηθείς.

----------


## nikigirl18

Κανω ψυχοθεραπεια εδω και 7 μηνες αλλα δεν εχει υπαρξει καποιο ιδιαιτερο αποτελεσμα ακομη

----------


## tessa

Εγω Νικη θα σου προτεινα να αρχισεις την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και παραλληλα να μην σταματησεις την ψυχοθεραπεια. Πιστευω πως θα εχεις καλυτερα και πιο αμεσα αποτελεσματα. Πολλοι τυποι καταθλιψης δεν καταπολεμουνται ευκολα με την ψυχοθεραπεια μονο οπως επισης αλλοι δεν αντιμετωπιζονται μονο με την φαρμακοθεραπεια. Σε καθε περιπτωση treatment resistance παντως πρεπει οπωσδηποτε αν δεν εχεις αποτελεσματα μεσα στο προβλεπομενο διαστημα να εισαι σε συνεχη επικοινωνια με τη γιατρο σου για εναλλακτικη μορφη φαρμακοθεραπειας. Καλο βεβαια θα ηταν να εχεις και καποιον δικο σου να μιλησεις. Αν παλι δεν μπορεις συζητησε το κι αυτο με τη γιατρο σου. Αλλα αν σου συνεστησαν φαρμακευτικη αγωγη πρεπει να την παρεις.

φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## tessa

Δεν νομιζω Οριων οτι ειναι οι παρενεργειες των φαρμακων που αγνοουν οι γιατροι. Το προβλημα εντοπιζεται κυριως στο γεγονος οτι δεν υπαρχει αναλυτικη περιγραφη της συναισθηματικης καταστασης του ατομου και κατοπιν προσωπικο και οικογενειακο ιστορικο. Ολα τα φαρμακα δεν ειναι για ολα τα συμπτωματα. Ουτε σε καποιον με βαρυ οικογενειακο ιστορικο θα δωσεις τα ιδια φαρμακα με καποιον αλλο ο οποιος εχει μια μελαγχολια η ηπιας μορφης καταθλιψη. Παιζουν ρολο πολλοι παραγοντες στην επιλογη της καταλληλης θεραπειας και κατα συνεπεια της πιο αποτελεσματικης. Καμια φορα λειτουργει η φαρμακευτικη καλυτερα απο τη ψυχοθεραπεια η το αντιθετο η και τα δυο μαζι. 

φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## nikigirl18

Ξεκινησα τα seropram σημερα αλλα θα συνεχισω και την ψυχοθεραπεια,γιατι οπως λες Τεσσα πιστευω και εγω οτι θα ειναι καλυτερα.Βεβαια δεν τεθηκε καν τετοιο θεμα,να σταματησω δηλαδη αλλα ειπαμε κιολας να πηγαινω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα παλι.Εχω κουραστει πολυ με αυτες τις τοσο εντονες μεταπτωσεις που εχω απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη,οποτε πλεον δε νομιζω οτι ειχα τα περιθωρια να πω οτι θα το προσπαθησω παλι χωρις αντικαταθλιπτικα.Επειτα παει σχεδον 1 χρονο τωρα αυτη η ιστορια,οποτε ποσο πια θα περιμενα..Βεβαια οσο να ναι το γεγονος οτι τοσο καιρο ελεγα οτι θα το προσπαθησω και θα μπορεσω χωρις φαρμακα να τα βγαλω περα και οτι τωρα ειδα πως τελικα δεν γινεται μονη μου με εχει ριξει περισσοτερο αλλα ενταξει θα το συνηθισω.
Οι παρενεργειες που λες Οριον και μενα με ανησυχουν καπως.Σημερα ξεκινησα με μισο χαπι και ενταξει το μονο που μου εφερε ηταν υπνηλια,η οποια βεβαια μπορει και να μην ηταν και απο το seropram.Αυριο που 8α παρω ολοκληρο θα δω πως θα ειναι.
Σας ευχαριστω,
Νικη

----------


## alex30

Νίκη ειδικός δεν είμαι για να σου πω πάρε ή μην παίρνεις χάπια. Θα σου πω κάτι που το έχω ως νόμο στη ζωή μου και είναι από τον Σωκράτη: \"Σημασία δε έχει τι λένε οι πολλοί. Σημασία έχει τι λένε οι ειδικοί\". Καλή συνέχεια Νίκη μου στην προσπάθειά σου.
Φιλάκια πολλά
Αλέξης

----------


## nikigirl18

Αλεξ και Δαναη μου να ειστε καλα.Ηδη με εχετε βοηθησει αρκετα και σας ευχαριστω πολυ γι\'αυτο και τους δυο σας και να ξερετε πως οτι χρειαστειτε θα ειμαι διπλα σας.
Φιλακια πολλα

----------


## Psychologist

Nίκη

Δεν σου κρύβω πως με πικραίνει το ότι μπαίνεις στην λήψη φαρμάκων απο τόσο μικρή ηλικία. Γνωρίζω το Seropram. Εκλεκτικός αναστολέας επαναπρόσληψης σεροτονινης. 
Εύχομαι σύντομα, μέσα απο την ψυχοθεραπεία, να μην χρειάζεσαι την φαρμακαυτική αγωγή.
Είμαι κι εγώ δίπλα σου.

----------


## nikigirl18

Ουτε εγω ηθελα να αρχισω απο αυτη την ηλικια αντικαταθλιπτικα γι\'αυτο και προσπαθουσα τοσο καιρο να τα αποφυγω.Απο τη μια σκεφτομαι οτι ισως χρειαζοντουσταν αλλα απο την αλλη ισως να μην επρεπε να τα παρω αλλα να προσπαθησω και αλλο απλα με ψυχοθεραπεια.Ακομα δηλαδη δεν τα αρχισα και σκεφτομαι να τα σταματησω.Δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι να κανω,απο χτες ειμαι πιο χαλια απ\'οτι ημουνα και το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι τελικα δεν τα καταφερα απο μονη μου να κανω κατι και γιατι γιναν ολα ετσι.Ξερω δεν εχει νοημα να ψαχνω τα γιατι και πως αλλα δεν μπορω να μην το κανω,νομιζα οτι ημουνα καλυτερα και τωρα παλι απ\'την αρχη ολα.
Σημερα ξεκινησα να το παιρνω ολοκληρο,προς το παρον μονο υπνηλια εχω και ανακατωσουρα στο στομαχι και αισθανομαι μια γενικη εξαντληση.Ειναι μονο απο τα seropram αυτα,ειναι απο το οτι ειμαι χαλια γενικοτερα δεν ξερω,θα δειξει.

----------


## Psychologist

Η υπνηλία Νίκη έχει να κάνει με το Seropram.
Μην παρατάς τον αγώνα. Σύντομα εύχομαι να βγείς απο το τούνελ που περιγράφεις. 
Νιώθω οτι βρίσκεσε σε εσωτερική σύγκρουση. 
Θα ήθελα να μάθαινα κάποια πράγματα για σένα αν και αισθάνομαι ότι η ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία είναι σαφώς περιοριστική.

----------


## tessa

Νομιζω πως δεν χρειαζεται να δραματοποιουμε τοσο τα πραγματα. Ενταξει η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εδωσε τα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα χρειαστηκε και η συνδρομη αντικαταθλιπτικων. Ισως αυτη η πιο \'επιθετικη\' θεραπεια να ανακουφισει τα συμπτωματα γρηγοροτερα και ετσι η Νικη να μπορεσει να δουλεψει κατοπιν στα πιθανα συναισθηματικα αιτια του προβληματος απαλλαγμενη απο αυτα. 
Νικη μου ολα καλα θα πανε μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα. 

φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## nikigirl18

Σαν τι θα ηθελες να μαθεις?

----------


## raphsssodos

Τι διαφορά έχει αν θα πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά στα 20, στα 25, στα 30 ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσο; Τι αλλάζει δηλαδή;

----------


## nikigirl18

Μαλλον το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν τα ηθελα γενικα,οχι τοσο η ηλικια,δηλαδη ισως και μεγαλυτερη αν ημουνα παλι να ημουνα το ιδιο αρνητικη.

----------


## tessa

Τον καταλαβαινω τον αρνητισμο σου απεναντι στα αντικαταθλιπτικα παραπεμπουν για ανθρωπους που δεν ξερουν σε ταμπου και επισης γι αυτους που τους χορηγουνται οτι ισως η κατασταση ειναι σοβαροτερη απ οσο πιστευαν. Και τοτε δικαιολογημενα αρχιζουν τα ερωτηματα και η ανησυχια. Δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι αρνητικη. Ο σκοπος ειναι να νιωσεις συναισθηματικα καλα τωρα ο τροπος δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια.
Rap κλινικα δεν παιζει μεγαλο ρολο σε ποια ηλικια παιρνει καποιος αντικαταθλιπτικα. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχουν ηλικια. Στατιστικα και κατα προεκταση κοινωνικα μπορει να εχει καποιας μορφης σημασια.

τεσσα

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by tessa_
> Rap κλινικα δεν παιζει μεγαλο ρολο σε ποια ηλικια παιρνει καποιος αντικαταθλιπτικα. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχουν ηλικια. Στατιστικα και κατα προεκταση κοινωνικα μπορει να εχει καποιας μορφης σημασια.


Ναι, μόνο που αν δεν γνωστοποιήσουμε/επιβάλλουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι στον κόσμο μας αυτό που είμαστε [ή καλλίτερα που είμαστε όπως είμαστε] μην περιμένουμε να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος...Τώρα αν θα κερδίσουμε κάτι με αυτό, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία...

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tessa_
> Rap κλινικα δεν παιζει μεγαλο ρολο σε ποια ηλικια παιρνει καποιος αντικαταθλιπτικα. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ετσι κι αλλιως δεν εχουν ηλικια. Στατιστικα και κατα προεκταση κοινωνικα μπορει να εχει καποιας μορφης σημασια.
> 
> 
> Ναι, μόνο που αν δεν γνωστοποιήσουμε/επιβάλλουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι στον κόσμο μας αυτό που είμαστε [ή καλλίτερα που είμαστε όπως είμαστε] μην περιμένουμε να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος...Τώρα αν θα κερδίσουμε κάτι με αυτό, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία...


H χρήση φαρμάκων έχει επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο από τη στιγμή που το φάρμακο είναι \"χημεία\". Οι επιπτώσεις μακροχρόνια έχουν να κάνουν με τα νεφρά που αποτελούν το \"φίλτρα\" του αίματος στο οποίο πηγαίνουν οι ουσίες από το φάρμακο. Έτσι τα φάρμακα επιβαρύνουν μακροχρόνια (το πόσο εξαρτάται από το φάρμακο) τα νεφρά. Το καλύτερο για όσους παίρνουνμε φάρμακα είναι να πίνουμε άφθονο νερό. Αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο προκειμένου να καθαρίζουν όσο γίνεται τα νεφρά μας. Τα αντικαταθληπτικά τελευταίας \"γενιάς\" έχουν μικρότερες παρενέργειες και επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό. Όμως σε αρκετές ψυχικές ασθένειες είναι απαραίτητα. Κάθε τι έχει τα θετικά του και τα αρνητικά του. 
Φιλικά
Αλέξης

----------


## nikigirl18

Εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες Αλεξ μου..Οσο να ναι τα φαρμακα μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση επιβαρυνουν τον οργανισμο γιατι ακομα και πολλες παρενεργειες να μην εχουν δεν παυουν να ειναι χημικες ουσιες.Αλλα δυστυχως αμα ειναι τελικα απαραιτητα τοσο σε ψυχικες οσο και σε σωματικες ασθενειες τοτε αφου δεν μπορουμε να τα αποφυγουμε ας κοιταξουμε τουλαχιστον τα θετικα αποτελεσματα που μπορουν να φερουν.

----------


## tessa

> _Originally posted by alex30_
> 
> 
> H χρήση φαρμάκων έχει επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο από τη στιγμή που το φάρμακο είναι \"χημεία\". Οι επιπτώσεις μακροχρόνια έχουν να κάνουν με τα νεφρά που αποτελούν το \"φίλτρα\" του αίματος στο οποίο πηγαίνουν οι ουσίες από το φάρμακο. Έτσι τα φάρμακα επιβαρύνουν μακροχρόνια (το πόσο εξαρτάται από το φάρμακο) τα νεφρά. Το καλύτερο για όσους παίρνουνμε φάρμακα είναι να πίνουμε άφθονο νερό. Αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο προκειμένου να καθαρίζουν όσο γίνεται τα νεφρά μας. Τα αντικαταθληπτικά τελευταίας \"γενιάς\" έχουν μικρότερες παρενέργειες και επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό. Όμως σε αρκετές ψυχικές ασθένειες είναι απαραίτητα. Κάθε τι έχει τα θετικά του και τα αρνητικά του. 
> Φιλικά
> Αλέξης


Αλεξ, αυτο που λες για τα νεφρα, συκωτι κτλπ ισχυει για τη μακροχρονια χρηση λιθιου το οποιο εχει ετσι κι αλλιως παρα πολλες παρενεργειες σαν φαρμακο και χρειαζεται μεγαλη παρακολουθηση. Για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν εχει αναφερθει κατι τετοιο. Απο την αλλη αν το βρηκες καπου πολυ θα μ ενδιεφερε να το κοιταξω.

φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## Psychologist

Το να εκφράζει κάποιος την πικρία του που ένα 18χρονο κορίτσι μπαίνει στα ψυχοφάρμακα μοιάζει υπερβολικό! Και μάλιστα σε ένα site ψυχολογίας! Τι να πώ; Αναρωτιέμαι αν πίσω απο αυτή την θέση υπάρχει απλά άγνοια, αδιαφορία ή αναλγησία.

----------


## tessa

> _Originally posted by Psychologist_
> 
> 
> Το να εκφράζει κάποιος την πικρία του που ένα 18χρονο κορίτσι μπαίνει στα ψυχοφάρμακα μοιάζει υπερβολικό! Και μάλιστα σε ένα site ψυχολογίας! Τι να πώ; Αναρωτιέμαι αν πίσω απο αυτή την θέση υπάρχει απλά άγνοια, αδιαφορία ή μήπως κάποιος σκληρός πυρήνας αναλγησίας.


Τιποτα απ ολα αυτα. Αγνοια δεν εχω. Δε θα μπορουσα αλλωστε εφοσον ολα αυτα ειναι μερος της δουλειας μου. Αδιαφορια επισης δε με χαρακτηριζει ειδικα με τα παιδια και τους εφηβους, αναλγησια παλι δε θα το ελεγα να λες την αληθεια και να μην κρυβεσαι πισω απο το δακτυλο σου. Απλα δεν μ\' αρεσει να αντιμετωπιζεται ετσι καποια συναισθηματικη διαταραχη σαν ταμπου. Πρεπει να σταματησει αυτο το πραγμα. Ατομα στιγματιζονται και απομονωνονται με αυτον τον τροπο. Αν ειναι ποτε δυνατον. Το ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν παιδακια στα 13 και στα 14 που τους χορηγουνται αντιψυχωτικα? Το ξερεις οτι παιδακια στα 7 και τα 8 εχουν σχιζοφρενεια? Ειναι θλιβερο ναι και παρα πολυ στεναχωρο αλλα ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να αποφυγει καποιος τα χειροτερα αργοτερα. 

πολυ φιλικα
τεσσα

----------


## tessa

Το να θεραπευτει ενα παιδι που παρουσιαζει σχιζοφρενεια σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο. Εξαρταται απο πολλα πραγματα. Ειναι απαραιτητο ομως να αντιμετωπιστει. 
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=908

Αν και σε μικρες ηλικιες δεν πρεπει να χορηγουνται φαρμακα καμια φορα ειναι μονοδρομος. 
Αυτο το θρησκευτικο καπως δεν το πολυκαταλαβα. Δαναη μου τι εννοεις κατι ανωτερο και οχι ψυχωση? 
Οσον αφορα την κοινωνικη φοβια... ενα παιδακι ειναι παρα πολυ σπανιο να διαγνωσθει με κατι τετοιο. Και πιστευω ακραδαντα πως η διαγνωση δε θα ηταν ουτε ακριβης ουτε σωστη. Γιατι πολυ σωστα οπως ειπες κι εσυ μπορει να ντρεπεται.

----------


## Psychologist

Και η λύση βρίσκεται στα Ψυχοφάρμακα? Ίσως κάποια πράγματα χρήζουν παιρετέρω διερεύνησης. Το ένα άκρο είναι να δαιμονοποιήσουμε τα φάρμακα. Το άλλο να υποκλιθούμε σε αυτά και να αναζητήσουμε εκεί την διέξοδο.
Συμφωνώ σε αυτά που γράφεις για τα παιδάκια. Το περιγράφεις με ακρίβεια. 
Δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος ότι έτσι προλαμβάνουμε τα χειρότερα. 
Πρόσφατες έρευνες (αν θέλεις θα μπορούσα να σε παραπέμψω σχετικά) δείχνουν ότι η πορεία αυτών των παιδιών, μακροχρόνια, ουδόλως βοηθήθηκε από τα φάρμακα. Μάλλον ναρκοθετήθηκε η πορεία τους. Επίσης καταδεικνύεται ότι συνήθως οι γονείς ήταν χρήστες τέτοιων σκευασμάτων και σχεδόν τα... ταΐσανε στα παιδιά τους. 
Η λύση αισθάνομαι ότι βρίσκεται στην ειλικρινή προσπάθεια να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με τον εαυτό του και τα προβλήματα του. Τα ψυχοφάρμακα ως επιλογή είναι δεκτή στον άξονα που προανέφερα. Και χωρίς να εφησυχάσουμε και να επαναπαυτούμε. 
Εγώ ως επαγγελματίας αυτό εφαρμόζω. 

Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς

----------


## tessa

Δε διαφωνω σε καμια περιπτωση οσον αφορα την υποκλιση και τη διαμονοποιηση των φαρμακων. Με πολυ μεγαλο ενδιαφερον περιμενω τις παραπομπες για να δω τις ερευνες αυτες. Οσον αφορα τετοια αποτελεσματα ειμαι αρκετα επιφυλακτικη. Οπως και στα πλεον διασημα ερωτηματα με τις ακομα πιο περιπλοκες απαντησεις. Τελικα οι ψυχωτικοι εχουν γνωστικες δυσλειτουργιες η τα φαρμακα τις δημιουργουν. Προκαλει το λιθιο καταπτωση της μνημης η οχι?Μη βιαστεις να απαντησεις...

----------


## Psychologist

Το λίθιο όπως θα γνωρίζεις έχει ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη τοξικότητα που \"χτυπάει\" κατά κύριο λόγο στα νεφρά. Παρόλα αυτά χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην διπολική διαταραχή που λέγεται μανιοκατάθλιψη. Κι αυτό γιατί ανακουφίζει τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης και δείχνει να προλαμβάνει τα επεισόδια μανίας. 
Τεσα μήπως μου μετέδωσες την διάθεση σου; Την νιώθω κι εγώ διδακτορική.
Όσο για τα προβλήματα μνήμης κάποιες μελέτες την συσχετίζουν με απώλεια νευρώνων που εδράζονται στην περιοχή του ιππόκαμπου.

Συναδελφικά

----------


## NikosD.

Νίκη,
σε γνωρίζω σε ένα βαθμό, και μέσα από το φόρουμ αλλά και εξαιτίας των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων που έχουμε ανταλλάξει.
Έχω και γω τις ενστάσεις μου αναφορικά με την επιλογή της φαρμακοθεραπείας, και γιατί γνωρίζω σε κάποιο βαθμό την πορεία σου αλλά και εξαιτίας του νεαρού της ηλικίας σου
Οταν η φαρμακοθεραπεία δεν είναι μονόδορμος, τότε σκόπιμο είναι να αποφεύγεται, όχι γιατί η χημεία που θα εισέλθει στον οργανισμό σου, δε θα σε βοηθήσει ή θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει με διάφορες παρενέργειες, αλλά γιατί τόσο οι έρευνες όσο και η κλινική πράξη δείχνουν πως δημιουργείται κάποιου είδους ψυχολογική εξάρτηση αλλά και μια αίσθηση ότι \"είμαι άρρωστος\".
Επιπλέον, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το παρακάτω σχόλιο του συναδέλφου και νομίζω πως δε θα μπορούσα να τα πω καλύτερα.




> _Originally posted by Psychologist_
> Πρόσφατες έρευνες (αν θέλεις θα μπορούσα να σε παραπέμψω σχετικά) δείχνουν ότι η πορεία αυτών των παιδιών, μακροχρόνια, ουδόλως βοηθήθηκε από τα φάρμακα. Μάλλον ναρκοθετήθηκε η πορεία τους. Επίσης καταδεικνύεται ότι συνήθως οι γονείς ήταν χρήστες τέτοιων σκευασμάτων και σχεδόν τα... ταΐσανε στα παιδιά τους.


Την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου Νίκη μου είναι σημαντικό να την έχεις εσύ και μια χημεία, δε σε βοηθά σε αυτό, απεναντίας, παίρνει αυτή την ευθύνη να σε φροντίσει.
Θα σε φροντίσει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα κουκουλώσει το πρόβλημα και έτσι αυτό μια μέρα, ενδεχομένως θα επανέλθει.

ΥΓ. Τέσσα, Psychologist, μπορούμε αν θέλετε να ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα στο φόρουμ \"η γωνιά των επαγγελματιών ψυχικής υγείας\" και να κουβεντιάσουμε ότι και όσο θέλετε εκεί και έτσι να κρατήσουμε αυτό το θέμα αποκλειστικά και μόνο για τη Νίκη, για την πορεία της, για την υποστήριξη της.

----------


## tessa

> _Originally posted by Psychologist_
> Το λίθιο όπως θα γνωρίζεις έχει ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη τοξικότητα που \"χτυπάει\" κατά κύριο λόγο στα νεφρά. Παρόλα αυτά χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην διπολική διαταραχή που λέγεται μανιοκατάθλιψη. Κι αυτό γιατί ανακουφίζει τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης και δείχνει να προλαμβάνει τα επεισόδια μανίας. 
> 
> 
> Τεσα μήπως μου μετέδωσες την διάθεση σου; Την νιώθω κι εγώ διδακτορική.
> 
> Συναδελφικά


Χαχαχαχαχα. Μην το παρεις στραβα το γελιο. Απλα γελαω γιατι το διδακτορικο μου ειναι πανω στη διπολικη διαταραχη και ξερω σχετικα φαρμακα κτλπ. 

Αυτο δεν το πολυκαταλαβα..... Η διαθεση μου ειναι ετσι γιατι εχω εξεταση σε λιγες μερες......

ΥΓ. Το Τεσσα με δυο \'σ\' αν γινεται please.

----------


## tessa

> _Originally posted by dodoni_
> Νίκη,
> σε γνωρίζω σε ένα βαθμό, και μέσα από το φόρουμ αλλά και εξαιτίας των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων που έχουμε ανταλλάξει.
> Έχω και γω τις ενστάσεις μου αναφορικά με την επιλογή της φαρμακοθεραπείας, και γιατί γνωρίζω σε κάποιο βαθμό την πορεία σου αλλά και εξαιτίας του νεαρού της ηλικίας σου
> Οταν η φαρμακοθεραπεία δεν είναι μονόδορμος, τότε σκόπιμο είναι να αποφεύγεται, όχι γιατί η χημεία που θα εισέλθει στον οργανισμό σου, δε θα σε βοηθήσει ή θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει με διάφορες παρενέργειες, αλλά γιατί τόσο οι έρευνες όσο και η κλινική πράξη δείχνουν πως δημιουργείται κάποιου είδους ψυχολογική εξάρτηση αλλά και μια αίσθηση ότι \"είμαι άρρωστος\".
> Επιπλέον, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το παρακάτω σχόλιο του συναδέλφου και νομίζω πως δε θα μπορούσα να τα πω καλύτερα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καλα ντε μη βαρατε ολοι πια οι υποστηρικτες της ψυχοθεραπειας εμενα με εχουν μεγαλωσει ψυχιατροι με πολλη αγαπη, φροντιδα και προδερμ  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Τοσο πια να καταργησουμε τη φαρμακοθεραπεια. Να τα ισοπεδωσουμε ολα ερευνες, προσπαθειες ολα? Δεν ειναι πια και γλειφιζουρι η ψυχοθεραπεια. Εγω υποστηριζω συνδυασμο των δυο. 

ΥΓ. Νικο μεταφορα pls.

----------


## alex30

> _Originally posted by tessa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alex30_
> 
> 
> H χρήση φαρμάκων έχει επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο από τη στιγμή που το φάρμακο είναι \"χημεία\". Οι επιπτώσεις μακροχρόνια έχουν να κάνουν με τα νεφρά που αποτελούν το \"φίλτρα\" του αίματος στο οποίο πηγαίνουν οι ουσίες από το φάρμακο. Έτσι τα φάρμακα επιβαρύνουν μακροχρόνια (το πόσο εξαρτάται από το φάρμακο) τα νεφρά. Το καλύτερο για όσους παίρνουνμε φάρμακα είναι να πίνουμε άφθονο νερό. Αυτό κρίνεται απαραίτητο προκειμένου να καθαρίζουν όσο γίνεται τα νεφρά μας. Τα αντικαταθληπτικά τελευταίας \"γενιάς\" έχουν μικρότερες παρενέργειες και επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό. Όμως σε αρκετές ψυχικές ασθένειες είναι απαραίτητα. Κάθε τι έχει τα θετικά του και τα αρνητικά του. 
> ...


Πολύ καλά έκανες τεσσα και έγραψες την απορροία σου. Αν προσέξεις στο ποστ μου ξεκινώ με μια γενική διατύπωση για τα φάρμακα χωρίς να αναφέρομαι στα αντικαταθλιπτικά ειδικά. Αν είδες σε παρένθεση ανάλογα με την επιβάρυνση στα νεφρά έβαλα (ανάλογα με το φάρμακο) εννοώντας αν είναι για την καρδιά, για την υπερταση, για το στομάχι κ.α. ʼρα η αναφορά μου στην αρχή ήταν γενική για τα φάρμακα (από ένα απλό για το στομάχι μέχρι για τον καρκίνο που λέει ο λόγος). Έτσι ανάλογα με το τι φάρμακο παίρνεις το νεφρό σαν φίλτρο που είναι θα επιθαρυνθεί είτε λίγο είτε πολύ. Στη συνέχεια έγινα συγκεκριμένος για τα αντικταθληπτικά και τις παρενέργειές τους. Εσύ βέβαια ως ειδικός που είσαι γνωρίζεις περισσότερα από εμένα που δεν είμαι. Λες ότι για τα αντικαταθληπτικά δεν έχεις διαβάσει κάτι σχετικό. Διάβασα και σου το παραθέτω και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου: 
α. Στις παρενέργειες των τρικικλυκών αναφέρονται οι εξής: Οι παρενέργειες των τρικυκλικών αντικαταθλιπτικών σχετίζονται με την αντιχολινεργική (ξηροστομία, δυσκοιλιότητα, κατακράτηση ούρων, και θολή όραση) και την αδρενεργική τους δράση (ορθοστατική υπόταση). Η δεσιπραμίνη και η νορτριπτιλίνη έχουν λιγότερες παρενέργειες σε σχέση με άλλα TCA. http://www.obrela.gr/psychiatry_1_9.htm. Υποθέτω ότι η κατακράτηση ούρων επιβαρύνει τα νεφρά. Αν όχι διόρθωσέ με.

β. Στις παρενέργειες των SSRIs (που είναι πιο νέα και με λιγότερες παρενέργειες) αναφέρονται οι εξής: Οι ανεπιθύμητες ενέργειες των SSRIs περιλαμβάνουν γαστρεντερικές διαταραχές (όπως, ναυτία, διάρροια, ανορεξία, δυσπεψία), κεφαλαλγία, ανησυχία, αϋπνία, άγχος, υπνηλία, και χαμηλή συχνότητα (&lt;0,2%) ανάπτυξης επιληπτικών κρίσεων. Οι SSRIs μπορεί επίσης να προκαλέσουν υπογλυκαιμία, και για το λόγο αυτό οι διαβητικοί ασθενείς θα πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται προσεκτικά. Αναφέρονται και άλλες στο http://www.obrela.gr/psychiatry_1_9.htm. Πιο κάτω αναφέρει ότι \"Οι SSRIs θα πρέπει να δίδονται με ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σε ηπατοπαθείς επειδή μεταβολίζονται μέσω του ήπατος\". Αυτή διαδικασία του μεταβολισμού στο ύπαρ δεν το επιβαρύνει; Απορροίες εκφράζω. Όπου είμαι λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει.

Όμως όταν ένα φάρμακο έχει μέσα χημικές ουσίες, όταν αυτές επί χρόνια περνάνε από τα νεφρά δεν προκαλούν επιβάρυνση; Μικρή ή μεγάλη, εξαρτάται επαναλαμβάνω από το είδος του φάρμακου (για καρκίνο, για στομάχι, για έντερα, για επιληψία, για την καρδιά κλπ.). 
Φιλικά 
Αλέξης

----------


## Psychologist

Καλα ντε μη βαρατε ολοι πια οι υποστηρικτες της ψυχοθεραπειας εμενα με εχουν μεγαλωσει ψυχιατροι με πολλη αγαπη, φροντιδα και προδερμ  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
Τοσο πια να καταργησουμε τη φαρμακοθεραπεια. Να τα ισοπεδωσουμε ολα ερευνες, προσπαθειες ολα? Δεν ειναι πια και γλειφιζουρι η ψυχοθεραπεια. Εγω υποστηριζω συνδυασμο των δυο. 


Έχω να απαντήσω αρκετά. Ωστόσο επιλογή μου είναι να σεβαστώ τις κουβέντες που dodoni διατύπωσε. 
Να αφήσουμε αυτήν την σελίδα αποκλειστικά και μόνο ως χώρο έκφρασης για την Νίκη και την πορεία της.

----------


## tessa

> _Originally posted by Psychologist_
> Καλα ντε μη βαρατε ολοι πια οι υποστηρικτες της ψυχοθεραπειας εμενα με εχουν μεγαλωσει ψυχιατροι με πολλη αγαπη, φροντιδα και προδερμ   
> Τοσο πια να καταργησουμε τη φαρμακοθεραπεια. Να τα ισοπεδωσουμε ολα ερευνες, προσπαθειες ολα? Δεν ειναι πια και γλειφιζουρι η ψυχοθεραπεια. Εγω υποστηριζω συνδυασμο των δυο. 
> 
> 
> Έχω να απαντήσω αρκετά. Ωστόσο επιλογή μου είναι να σεβαστώ τις κουβέντες που dodoni διατύπωσε. 
> Να αφήσουμε αυτήν την σελίδα αποκλειστικά και μόνο ως χώρο έκφρασης για την Νίκη και την πορεία της.


Ολοκληρο θεμα σου ανοιξα Γιωργο στη γωνια των επαγγελματιων υγειας. Και περιμενω.... περιμενω....

τεσσα

----------


## Empneustns

Διαβασα μονο την πρωτη σελιδα χωρις να διαβασω τις υπολοιπες,εκτος απο καποιες αναφορες περι φαρμακων.Δεν θα πω περι \"η ζωη ειναι ωραια\" κτλ.Η ζωη μπορει να γινει πολυ ασχημη.παρολα αυτα υπαρχουν καποιοι \"κανονες\" για να την κανουμε ομορφοτερη εμεις.Παλευουμε για 30 ευρω την μερα και δεν μπορουμε να παλεψουμε για την δικη μας \"ευτυχια\"?Ειμαι 33 χρονων και αυτο που καταλαβα μεχρι τωρα ειναι πως η ευτυχια βρισκεται μεσα στη συντροφικοτητα,στη φιλια,στην εκτιμηση.Ψαξτε να βρειτε φιλους να φερθειτε σε αυτους σωστα για να φερθουν και αυτοι σε εσας.Στην αρχη επιλεκτικα για να μην πεσετε στην παγιδα να γινετε κοροιδα.Ολοι δινουμε συμβουλες απο ιντερνετ,λεμε την γνωμη μας,αλλα οταν ερχεται κατι σε προσωπικο επιπεδο τα αλλαζουμε.Το ενστικτο μας μας λεει κοινωνικοτητα και πρεπει να το ακουσουμε,κοινωνικοτητα με ατομα που μπορουν να ειναι κοινωνικα ομως.Αυτη ειναι η συμβουλη μου για τον οποιοδηποτε εδω μεσα.Ολοι μελαγχολουμε,ολοι θελουμε .... το να εχουμε λιγα δεν ειναι συμβιβασμος,το να εχουμε πολλα ειναι εγωισμος.Ολα θα πανε καλα,αρκει να το θελουμε και εμεις.Ας γινουμε ευχαριστοι για να μας αγαπαν,να βγαλουμε τις ασχημες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο.Να παιρνουμε και κανα τηλ και οχι να περιμενουμε να μας παιρνουν μονο.Αυτα για σημερα.ο πραγματικος λογος που γραφω ομως ειναι πως εχω για πωληση ενα zastava (αμαξι ειναι) σε καλη κατασταση,μονο 500 ευρα.ζητειται αγοραστης αμεσα μπας και βγαλουμε καμια εκδρομη.(Αυτο για να κανουμε και λιγο χιουμορ).φιλια σε ολους

----------


## Empneustns

Διαβασα μονο την πρωτη σελιδα χωρις να διαβασω τις υπολοιπες,εκτος απο καποιες αναφορες περι φαρμακων.Δεν θα πω περι \"η ζωη ειναι ωραια\" κτλ.Η ζωη μπορει να γινει πολυ ασχημη.παρολα αυτα υπαρχουν καποιοι \"κανονες\" για να την κανουμε ομορφοτερη εμεις.Παλευουμε για 30 ευρω την μερα και δεν μπορουμε να παλεψουμε για την δικη μας \"ευτυχια\"?Ειμαι 33 χρονων και αυτο που καταλαβα μεχρι τωρα ειναι πως η ευτυχια βρισκεται μεσα στη συντροφικοτητα,στη φιλια,στην εκτιμηση.Ψαξτε να βρειτε φιλους να φερθειτε σε αυτους σωστα για να φερθουν και αυτοι σε εσας.Στην αρχη επιλεκτικα για να μην πεσετε στην παγιδα να γινετε κοροιδα.Ολοι δινουμε συμβουλες απο ιντερνετ,λεμε την γνωμη μας,αλλα οταν ερχεται κατι σε προσωπικο επιπεδο τα αλλαζουμε.Το ενστικτο μας μας λεει κοινωνικοτητα και πρεπει να το ακουσουμε,κοινωνικοτητα με ατομα που μπορουν να ειναι κοινωνικα ομως.Αυτη ειναι η συμβουλη μου για τον οποιοδηποτε εδω μεσα.Ολοι μελαγχολουμε,ολοι θελουμε .... το να εχουμε λιγα δεν ειναι συμβιβασμος,το να εχουμε πολλα ειναι εγωισμος.Ολα θα πανε καλα,αρκει να το θελουμε και εμεις.Ας γινουμε ευχαριστοι για να μας αγαπαν,να βγαλουμε τις ασχημες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο.Να παιρνουμε και κανα τηλ και οχι να περιμενουμε να μας παιρνουν μονο.Αυτα για σημερα.ο πραγματικος λογος που γραφω ομως ειναι πως εχω για πωληση ενα zastava (αμαξι ειναι) σε καλη κατασταση,μονο 500 ευρα.ζητειται αγοραστης αμεσα μπας και βγαλουμε καμια εκδρομη.(Αυτο για να κανουμε και λιγο χιουμορ).φιλια σε ολους

----------

